# [2017] Movie Pass



## cp73 (Sep 15, 2017)

I finally received my movie pass card. I hit two movies this week. If you haven't heard about movie pass go to movie pass.com. Basically for $10 a month you can go to one movie per day at your local theaters. Most all the theater chains participate in this. I haven't found one in my area that doesn't. This has to be the best deal out there if you like to go to the movies. I went twice in my first week. Retail price would have been $14.50 per show. Each person must have their own movie pass card. My wife got one also. You can't use it for special events or 3D or Imax showings. 

Here is how it works: first you must sign up and receive your movie pass card in the mail. Then you download the movie pass app and log into your account. You go to the movies open the app, pick your movie. Then you have 30 minutes to walk up to the box-office and purchase your ticket. The clerk at the box-office just runs it like any other credit card. In fact the movie pass is a master card, only the bill goes to movie pass. At the theater they really don't pay attention to your card and just handle it like any other credit card. Also the great thing is you still get rewards credit from your theater chain at the full price of the ticket. I am going to be getting lots of free cokes and popcorn.

Yes it really works. If you go to the movies at least once a month its a great deal for you.


----------



## Patri (Sep 16, 2017)

Interesting. We have no movie theater in town, so it would be a special effort for me. Plus, there are not that many movies I want to see. I don't do horror or thriller. Just can't stand suspense. And I don't like sappy either.


----------



## rudy (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you Chris for the information.  It is amazing the opportunities out there that we are unaware of, look forward to using MoviePass.com...and the dollars that will be saved.   Information is much appreciated!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 16, 2017)

this sounds like a good deal, thanks


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 16, 2017)

OMG, does it really cost $14.50 for a movie ticket these days? Last movie we went to was in 1999 when we had to vacate the house so the realtor could have a Sunday open house (6 Days/7Nights Harrison Ford and Ann Heche).


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 16, 2017)

I go once or twice a month using the AT&T customer two-fer Tuesday discount.  The matinee before noon is half price so both of us go for $6.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 16, 2017)

I usually buy tickets from Costco, most often as two for around $15.  At $7.50 a seat, it's not so bad.  But $10 a month seems like a great deal! Thanks for the tip!

Dave


----------



## puppymommo (Sep 17, 2017)

I just signed up for this last week. I read that they are going through growing pains and it seems like their model may not be sustainable. It is good to hear from someone who has actually used it. I hear it may take 3-4 weeks to get my card. I do go to quite a few movies. My local movie theater has $5 movies all day on Friday and $5 movies for ages 60+ on Fridays before 5:30pm. And then there is the second run theater that is $4 for seniors after 6pm  and $3 before 6pm. I haven't paid over $7.50 for a movie in years. There are still plenty of movies I want to see and I  do prefer watching them on the big screen.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 17, 2017)

They must be hoping that long term it is like many subscription services, the people who pay but don't use it make up for the people that over use it.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 17, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> They must be hoping that long term it is like many subscription services, the people who pay but don't use it make up for the people that over use it.



The theaters are having their worst year since 2009. They needed something to get people back into the theater.  I think they hope to make lots of money selling popcorn and soda. Also, they think the majority of people will only use it once a month after the first few months and they will not take much of a loss in the price of a ticket.


----------



## silentg (Sep 17, 2017)

Sounds good, now if there were enough movies I would like to see. Right now I enjoy Netflix


----------



## cp73 (Sep 21, 2017)

If your interested in their business model look up ticker symbol "HMNY" and read their press releases and analyst reports. In early August they had under 20,000 subscribers. Today they have over 400,000, all within a little over 30 days. In August they dropped their price to $10 when they were acquired by HMNY (51%ownership). Their plan was to hit 150,000 by year end. They are planning on taking the Movie portion of their business public in 2018. Also one of the founders from Netflix is behind this.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 22, 2017)

I ordered on Sep 5th and later received an email that it would take 2-3 weeks before my card arrived. It has been two weeks and two days and counting. I hope it arrives soon. There are lots of movies I want to see.


----------



## andrea t (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks for posting this!  I just signed up!


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 24, 2017)

I am thinking of signing up.  Then I realize the only movie I have seen in last six months is captain underpants.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 24, 2017)

I have discussed this with a friend who had it. His account was cancelled (or he could pay a way higher monthly fee) because he was watching too many movies and they were losing money on him. YMMV, but I thought that was worth mentioning.


----------



## cp73 (Sep 30, 2017)

bizaro86 said:


> I have discussed this with a friend who had it. His account was cancelled (or he could pay a way higher monthly fee) because he was watching too many movies and they were losing money on him. YMMV, but I thought that was worth mentioning.



Never heard of this or read anything about this. I suppose its possible from old company. At one time they were charging $50 per month under old business model. YMMV has been different. Been 3 times since first posted. 

Also hopefully someone jumped on my stock tip of HMNY. You could have doubled your money from day I posted ticker symbol above on 9/21 to 9/29 (5.86 to 13). I bought in at $3.20 on 9/15 day of my first post.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 30, 2017)

cp73 said:


> Never heard of this or read anything about this. I suppose its possible from old company. At one time they were charging $50 per month under old business model. YMMV has been different. Been 3 times since first posted.
> 
> Also hopefully someone jumped on my stock tip of HMNY. You could have doubled your money from day I posted ticker symbol above on 9/21 to 9/29 (5.86 to 13). I bought in at $3.20 on 9/15 day of my first post.



I'm not saying it's a scam, just relating what a friend told me. He is a big movie fan, and was probably going to 8-10 per month on their old $50 plan before they booted him. Not saying they will do that this time around, but I think it's the same people. 

Congratulations on your gains.


----------



## tompalm (Sep 30, 2017)

Under FAQ in the ap it talks about canceled accounts or too many movies can stop the pass from working. But it is not specific or does not provide any info on that.  It just says it can happen. I ordered my card four weeks ago and still didn’t get it. I emailed them twice to see if it was mailed yet and no response.  Major growing pains are taking place with this company. But I look forward to getting it and hope it happens soon.


----------



## cp73 (Oct 2, 2017)

tompalm said:


> Under FAQ in the ap it talks about canceled accounts or too many movies can stop the pass from working. But it is not specific or does not provide any info on that.  It just says it can happen. I ordered my card four weeks ago and still didn’t get it. I emailed them twice to see if it was mailed yet and no response.  Major growing pains are taking place with this company. But I look forward to getting it and hope it happens soon.



I am sure they are going through major growing pains. It took about three weeks for my card to arrive. When I applied within a couple of days I received an email saying they were backed up with orders and it was going to take a couple of weeks vs 5 days as mentioned on the website. I ordered mine around the 20th of August or close to it and received it around the 15th of September. So far I have used it 4 times in September and love it.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 2, 2017)

Do you pay from the date you order it or from the day you receive the card.  How easy is it to cancel?


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 2, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> Do you pay from the date you order it or from the day you receive the card.  How easy is it to cancel?



You pay from the day you receive the card by mail.  Their customer service is by email only, and it takes days to get a response back, and the responses I got were all canned template messages.  I'd imagine over the next several months, it will probably be hard to get much customer assistance.  Here is the procedure to cancel:
https://moviepass.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001124451-How-do-I-cancel-my-account-

The good news is that once you get your card, it is such a great deal that you probably wouldn't think about cancelling.  But, you know what they say about something being too good to be true...


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2017)

I was thinking of purchasing, but it says you must have an Iphone or an android phone.   I do have one, but I have a simple flip phone for my husband, and he doesn't really use it.  Anyway you can have tw cards on one phone?


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 3, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I was thinking of purchasing, but it says you must have an Iphone or an android phone.   I do have one, but I have a simple flip phone for my husband, and he doesn't really use it.  Anyway you can have tw cards on one phone?



Unfortunately you'll need two separate phones.  Might be a good reason to upgrade?  You can buy a cheap smartphone for $50 or even much less than that.

https://moviepass.zendesk.com/hc/en...2-Can-two-accounts-share-the-same-smartphone-


----------



## tompalm (Oct 3, 2017)

rapmarks said:


> I was thinking of purchasing, but it says you must have an Iphone or an android phone.   I do have one, but I have a simple flip phone for my husband, and he doesn't really use it.  Anyway you can have tw cards on one phone?



If you only have one smart phone, I think you would need to buy one ticket and sign out of the account and then sign back in under a different name. I don’t know if that would work, but it should.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 3, 2017)

I just received notice that my card is in the mail.  You get charged at the time of signup, but your month does not start until you register the card with your account.  At least that is what i have read.  I was charged immediately, I will let you know what happens when I get home from Thanksgiving (Canadian not US) and I get my hand on the card.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 3, 2017)

tompalm said:


> If you only have one smart phone, I think you would need to buy one ticket and sign out of the account and then sign back in under a different name. I don’t know if that would work, but it should.



According to the link I posted above, you need two separate phones... I'm not sure how they would know though.


> Every MoviePass account must have its own unique iPhone/Android. Sharing a phone may result in redemption issues, which can prevent you from using the service. We wouldn’t want you to miss your film!


----------



## MabelP (Oct 4, 2017)

Are you locked into a contract or can you cancel at anytime?

Newly retired...this looks great!

Many thanks,
Mabel


----------



## MabelP (Oct 5, 2017)

Does anyone know the answer to this?

Thank you.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 5, 2017)

MabelP said:


> Does anyone know the answer to this?
> 
> Thank you.



There is FAQ on the web site where you sign up, no contract, can de-activate at any time with the smart phone app.

https://moviepass.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001127992-Can-I-place-a-hold-on-my-account-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tompalm (Oct 5, 2017)

I signed up for the card four weeks and three days ago. Today I received an email that my card has been processed and being mailed today. So it is taking about five weeks to get a card after you sign up. Maybe that processing time will get better. My understanding is that I will be billed one month after my card is activated.  I think the $10 fee you pay to sign up includes the first month. I should find out within a week how that works.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 8, 2017)

We just used our card for the first time. The process is you have to activate the card and be close to the theater (I think 100 yards). After that, use your phone to pick a theater and than the movie you are seeing and check-in. Walk up to the ticket agent and give them your card. They will run it through the credit card machine and charge your card, or charge movie pass. So for us they gave us a $9.00 credit card slip to sign and a copy of our ticket. I assume they charge movie pass the $9 and get paid a small amount of that charge, maybe 25 percent. But the process works and  if anyone has detailed info on how it works, please advise and let us know. We expect they will raise the fees later.  But we plan to see at least one movie per week and maybe more, so for us we will be saving lots of money when they raise the fees.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 8, 2017)

Also, a friend of mine thinks that only 10 percent of the seats are available for movie pass customers. We don’t know, but we have to wonder how Movie Pass or the theater makes money with this program.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 8, 2017)

We prefer to go to the earliest showing of the day, and there are usually 0-5 other people in the theater at that time of day.  I'd think they would be happy to have people at those times, even for free, because they are paying as much or more to buy refreshments, as they would for tickets.  Something is better than nothing.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 8, 2017)

In the winter in Florida, you can't get a seat unless you go very early, eve. For the early shows.  I would like to get this, but we aren't getting a smart phone for my husband,


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 18, 2017)

I received my card in the mail last week, it took about 5 weeks. Just saw my first movie on Monday. It worked just like tompalm described. Very quick and easy. Usually I only attend the movies at the discount theater ($3-5) or at the discounted times ($5 all day Tuesday and before 5:30pm for seniors) at the regular theater. It was nice to be able to attend any movie I want without worrying about the discount times. I will probably be using it again today because there are still 5 movies I want to see. Funny thing, it works for the discount theater as well. I will enjoy it for as long as it lasts.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2017)

tompalm said:


> We just used our card for the first time. The process is you have to activate the card and *be close to the theater (I think 100 yards)*.



We just got our cards too, but I'm confused about the info above - there is nothing in the instructions about being close to the theater - please clarify.


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 18, 2017)

You can look up the movies from anywhere, but you can't actually purchase the ticket until you are within 100 yards of the theater. The app tells you that when you try to use it. So you cannot purchase tickets ahead of time from home, for example, but only when you are at the theater. I don't know how it would work if you went by the theater at an earlier time, if it would let you purchase the ticket earlier. I do that sometimes if it is a popular movie because at my favorite theater there is reserved seating. So I go earlier in the day, buy my ticket and then enter with no waiting. I will have to try that with movie pass.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2017)

OK - but the quote said *"activate the card"* within 100 yards of the theater.  Does he actually mean "select the movie"?


----------



## geekette (Oct 18, 2017)

I guess I'm surprised at how many movies people go to!  Wasn't something I did growing up, never caught on as an adult. 

This sounds like a good deal for those who are frequent movie goers.   I find it annoying that you must have a smartphone for "a card".  Hope it works out for everyone. I would be challenging them if they tried to charge me more for what was originally advertised as "unlimited" so I hope it doesn't go that way, and if it does, folks fight back.


----------



## DazedandConfused (Oct 18, 2017)

puppymommo said:


> You can look up the movies from anywhere, but you can't actually purchase the ticket until you are within 100 yards of the theater. The app tells you that when you try to use it. So you cannot purchase tickets ahead of time from home, for example, but only when you are at the theater.



That is the kicker.....If you go to movies during the day midweek then you are fine, BUT if you want to use this for Friday or Saturday nights, it may be an issue, unless you arrive very early or live close to the theater.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 18, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> We just got our cards too, but I'm confused about the info above - there is nothing in the instructions about being close to the theater - please clarify.



You have to wait until you are within 100 yards of the theater to select the movie and time you want to see.  It uses the GPS on your phone.  I'm sure there's some variance on that distance, but I've always waited until I get to the parking lot to select the movie.  Then, the card is loaded with the funds, and you present your card to the ticket booth.

When you get your new card, you have to activate it to your account either through the app on your phone, or online.  You can do this step anytime and anywhere, and you only have to do it once.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 18, 2017)

*MoviePass will sell user data to Uber, Hollywood studios & restaurants to make a profit*

New York-based startup MoviePass plans to cash in on a night out at the movies by selling user data to Uber, Hollywood studios and restaurants close to theaters.

“You go to dinner, you might have drinks, you might use Uber or Lyft,” MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe told the FOX Business’ Maria Bartiromo on “Mornings with Maria.” “So we are going to help our subscriber get to all those businesses and get discounts and benefits.”

Lowe, who previously served as president of RedBox and is the co-founding executive of Netflix (NFLX), said the movie subscription service will use mobile devices to collect data.

http://www.foxbusiness.com/features...ywood-studios-restaurants-to-make-profit.html

Nothing is free...


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 19, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> *MoviePass will sell user data to Uber, Hollywood studios & restaurants to make a profit*
> 
> Nothing is free...



MoviePass isn't free, the cost is $10 a month.  Whatever they need to do to make enough money and still only charge me $10 a month, I'm in favor of.  There is nothing in that article that bothers me.  Yes, it's an invasion of my privacy.  But, I'm willing to give up that privacy for the deal.  Many apps on your phone work the same way, as the article mentioned.


----------



## Hoc (Oct 29, 2017)

I got mine about 2 months ago, and used it.  It was great, for awhile.  But, as of last Friday, everytime I try to use the app to check in, it says "unable to create reservation."  I am right in front of the theater.  Tried logging out, and then back in.  No luck.  Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app.  No luck.  So, finally, I sent them a chat message via the app, and got no response.  So, I bought the ticket, took a pic of the ticket and receipt with my phone camera, and am hoping for the best.  Went again today, and the same thing happened.  So, I'm hoping I get reimbursed.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2017)

I seen two movies so far this month.  It has worked fine so far. 

I will keep it though at least the end of the year, as there are always good movies that come out for the holidays.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 31, 2017)

DeniseM said:


> OK - but the quote said *"activate the card"* within 100 yards of the theater.  Does he actually mean "select the movie"?



Yes, still need to be close to select the movie and you need to give your card to the box office within 30 minutes. I live four blocks from a theater and was able to purchase the tickets, so 100 yards is not exact. But I tried to purchase when a mile away and it didn’t work. Also, one time 45 minutes passed after purchase and arrival at box Office and the movie pass card did not work.  I had to repurchase the movie on my phone and than the card worked at the box office. So it is best to wait until you get there to use your phone to get the ticket.


----------



## Patri (Oct 31, 2017)

Why is it even important to be at the theater? If a person buys a ticket, the purchase is done. The company could say no refunds. Maybe it could even benefit from a few no-shows!


----------



## puppymommo (Oct 31, 2017)

Hoc said:


> I got mine about 2 months ago, and used it.  It was great, for awhile.  But, as of last Friday, everytime I try to use the app to check in, it says "unable to create reservation."  I am right in front of the theater.  Tried logging out, and then back in.  No luck.  Tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app.  No luck.  So, finally, I sent them a chat message via the app, and got no response.  So, I bought the ticket, took a pic of the ticket and receipt with my phone camera, and am hoping for the best.  Went again today, and the same thing happened.  So, I'm hoping I get reimbursed.



The same thing happened to me, but when I tried the chat feature, I was kind of surprised that they answered me right away. They asked if I had downloaded the latest version of the app. I updated the app  and it worked! So I was able to see the movie, although it took enough time that I missed the first few minutes. So far this month I have seen 5 movies. I love it! Don't know why it didn't work for you, I hope it gets resolved for you.


----------



## cp73 (Nov 1, 2017)

Well my stock went from $3 per share all the way up to $38....enough to pay for several of my Italy trips I was on when it hit that. Unfortunately as quick as it hit that it went back down...Its around $9 a share now. Also I read that the subscriptions are now over 600,000 users. Also their new projection is that they will be at 3.1M subscribers by next August. Hope they find some investors or have gone public to help fund this. Their model is that within a few months the average users is back down to 1 or less visits per month. I did 4 my first month. My wife only went once. Also plan on selling advertising and data from the subscriptions.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2017)

I tried to use my pass for the first time yesterday.  Unfortunately, I could not get a connection to the internet at the theater, so I couldn't use the App.  I ran out of time trying and just paid for it.  Next time I will allow more time and figure out where I need to be to get connected.


----------



## cp73 (Nov 1, 2017)

I don't know this for a fact but I don't think the 100 yards is really necessary. I thought I read somewhere that once you select your movie you have 30 minutes to use the card. So I believe when you select the movie you are activating the card so it will work. They tell you a 100 yards because they don't want you selecting the moving from home and then missing the 30 minute window due to long lines or distance. That is my speculation on why the 100 yards.


----------



## laura123 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you so much for the post.I got my card in October but could not register my card.  I joined and had to email them to get registered but they did not charge me for Oct. I have seen two movies and card was paid for on 1st movie.


----------



## Hoc (Nov 12, 2017)

puppymommo said:


> The same thing happened to me, but when I tried the chat feature, I was kind of surprised that they answered me right away. They asked if I had downloaded the latest version of the app. I updated the app  and it worked! So I was able to see the movie, although it took enough time that I missed the first few minutes. So far this month I have seen 5 movies. I love it! Don't know why it didn't work for you, I hope it gets resolved for you.



I have no idea why it didn't work, but after two weeks, I finally got a response from Customer Service.  They said that they will be reimbursing me for my purchased tickets.  And then, for whatever reason, it started working again Friday night.  So, we've seen three movies since then.  This morning, however, I went to the Irvine Spectrum Theater, checked in for a 10 am movie, and she refused to sell me the ticket for the movie with the moviepass card.  She said it was a "VIP" theater, and they were not allowed to sell those showings to moviepass customers.  It was not 3D or Imax, and I told her that Moviepass had let me check in, and she said that "I know it lets you check in, but we're not allowed to sell those to moviepass customers."  So, we had to buy the ticket for the 10:40 am showing, but then we went into the 10 am showing, anyway.  Have had some really stupid, stubborn ticket agents at Irvine Spectrum.  About a month ago, one would not scan my Regal card for my wife's ticket.  She said, "we're only allowed to scan your card once per day."  Which is total BS, since everyone since then has scanned it for both tickets.


----------



## puppymommo (Nov 15, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I don't know this for a fact but I don't think the 100 yards is really necessary. I thought I read somewhere that once you select your movie you have 30 minutes to use the card. So I believe when you select the movie you are activating the card so it will work. They tell you a 100 yards because they don't want you selecting the moving from home and then missing the 30 minute window due to long lines or distance. That is my speculation on why the 100 yards.



I have used  my movie pass  about 7 times. For me it only works pretty close. It will not let me check in from home, I have tried it. If I park farther away from the door, I  cannot check in. If I park close to the box office door, I can check in from my car.


----------



## ace2000 (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm sure all current members probably got the same email I got.  But here's the new offer... pay a year in advance for just $6.95/month.  Tempting, but will they be around that long?  We can only hope.  

https://www.moviepass.com/register/


----------



## cp73 (Nov 17, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> I'm sure all current members probably got the same email I got.  But here's the new offer... pay a year in advance for just $6.95/month.  Tempting, but will they be around that long?  We can only hope.
> 
> https://www.moviepass.com/register/



I upgrade my passes today!....Yes hopefully they will be around for a year. I figure this was to raise money to help get them to the public offering planned for 2018. They received 100M in financing last week.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 18, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> Tempting, but will they be around that long?  We can only hope.
> 
> https://www.moviepass.com/register/



My thoughts exactly. However, if they are going public in 2018, I guess at least the next 12 months should be OK 
BTW, I successfully selected and confirmed the movie at least 0.3 mile away from the theater tonight.


----------



## cp73 (Dec 4, 2017)

I went to the movies last week. I checked in on the app, however when I went to the box office it was sold out. I picked another movie to see and the movie pass worked without making any adjustment with the app. That tells me that the  app selection is to activate the card and provide them with some data. I think once you activate the card you could go to any movie in the theater. I still saw my original movie I wanted to see which was sold out. I found some empty seats in the theater.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I went to the movies last week. I checked in on the app, however when I went to the box office it was sold out. I picked another movie to see and the movie pass worked without making any adjustment with the app. That tells me that the  app selection is to activate the card and provide them with some data. I think once you activate the card you could go to any movie in the theater. I still saw my original movie I wanted to see which was sold out. I found some empty seats in the theater.



You select a movie on the app and that triggers the company to put the price of the movie on the Movie Pass card.  The theater only wants to get paid.  There is no way that the theater knows what movie you have selected on the app, the fact that you've already seen the movie, or even the time of the movie you're supposed to go.  You're free to spend that money at the theater for any movie you choose and any time you choose.  As long as the theater gets paid, they're happy.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 6, 2017)

cp73 said:


> I upgrade my passes today!....Yes hopefully they will be around for a year. I figure this was to raise money to help get them to the public offering planned for 2018. They received 100M in financing last week.



I tried to upgrade but couldn’t find a link or a place in the ap to do that. I emailed customer service, but no reply. I also looked online in safari, but no joy.  Where is the spot to go for an upgrade?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2017)

ace2000 said:


> I'm sure all current members probably got the same email I got.  But here's the new offer... pay a year in advance for just $6.95/month.  Tempting, but will they be around that long?  We can only hope.
> 
> https://www.moviepass.com/register/


Tivo and Ooma have made similar offers in the past. TiVo even offered lifetime subscriptions. I think even XM radio has done this. A way to raise cash to keep the money flowing. It is a gamble.


----------



## puppymommo (Dec 7, 2017)

Used my movie pass last night. I got there late, but I knew from a friend who was in the theater that they were still in previews. However, since the starting time was past, it wouldn't like me select the time I wanted. So I selected a later time for the same movie. The ticket taker only briefly glanced at my ticket and didn't notice the time. It probably wouldn't have mattered, there were only a few people in the theater.


----------



## donnaval (Dec 9, 2017)

Thanks to the OP for posting.  I've been to 5 movies since I got the card...what a great deal!  I am traveling alone this week and the weather hasn't been the greatest, so it has been really nice to have the card.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2017)

Costco Teamed Up With Movie Pass to Get You an Absurdly Cheap Cinema Subscription
By Chris Smith/ Entertainment/ BGR/ bgr.com

"Movie fans who wished for a Netflix-like service for going to the cinema have at least one such subscription-based product. Launched this summer, Moviepass costs $10 per month, and lets you watch as many new movie releases as you want.

That’s incredibly affordable, and the price dropped even lower than $10 per month a few weeks ago. And now the company has an even better offer for you.

MoviePass on Tuesday announced that it partnered with Fandor and Costco to offer buyers a combined yearly subscription for just $89.99. The offer is valid only online at Costco.com, and once you purchase it, you’ll be given codes that activate your one-year MoviePass _and_ Fandor subscriptions.

That’s an incredible deal considering that Fandor would typically cost $5 per month. Fandor is a streaming service for independent movies, documentaries, international features, and shorts, and the flat $89.99 package will give you access to all of Fandor’s 5,000+ titles. Even if you don’t care about Fandor, this deal will get you a year worth of MoviePass access for $20 less than what the subscription costs through MoviePass...."





Image Source: MoviePass


Richard


----------



## isisdave (Dec 13, 2017)

I was reluctant to buy the annual subscription because I worried that it was "too good to be true" or at least sustainable, and that MoviePass would fold (or at least change the deal) before the year was up. But I think Costco would make good on that if it happened, so I'm planning to subscribe.

Does this digital delivery do away with the long delays we are hearing about for receipt of the card?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2017)

I think they still need to snail mail you the actual card that they run at the box office - it is a Mastercard.


----------



## ace2000 (Dec 13, 2017)

isisdave said:


> Does this digital delivery do away with the long delays we are hearing about for receipt of the card?



Bought one as a gift last month, and it arrived in less than a week.


----------



## uop1497 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patri (Dec 15, 2017)

Maybe some day this will be worth it for me. For now I struggle to find many movies I want to see. Those that I do, a local theater has quite a discount on Tuesdays. I'd have to see 15 movies on the pass to break even. Not going to happen this year.


----------



## Patri (Dec 15, 2017)

Post copied twice.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 23, 2018)

The MoviePass Deal: For Less Than $120 a Year, You Can See 365 Movies. Here's the Catch.
By Travis M. Andrews/ Morning Mix/ The Washington Post/ washingtonpost.com

"MoviePass is a film nerd’s dream. The subscription service allows users to see one movie a day at a theater for a single monthly cost. The service isn’t new, but it’s become popular among a lot more than movie buffs in the past few months.

During its first six years as a company, MoviePass relied on the idea that most of its 20,000 subscribers wouldn’t use the service. It’s the way many gyms make money: Convince users to sign a contract, then hope they’ll never actually show up to use a treadmill.

But when Mitch Lowe, a Netflix co-founder, took over MoviePass as CEO in June 2016, he opted to flip this revenue model on its head.

First, he teamed up with data firm Helios and Matheson Analytics Inc., which bought a controlling interest in the company. Then, in August, he announced a radical overhaul to the company’s pricing model, dropping the cost from around $50 to $9.95 per month.

Instead of hoping subscribers skip out on the movies, Lowe wants MoviePass customers to visit the theater as often as possible. Because the more movies its subscribers see, the more data the company rakes in. And that’s where the real dough is.

“The big money for us was always understanding the consumers habits and the data, because no one’s ever done that,” Ted Farnsworth, CEO of Helios and Matheson, told The Washington Post.

After the pricing change, the service exploded in popularity, adding 150,000 subscribers in two days, Lowe told The Post. Since then, its user base has grown to 1.5 million subscribers. It added 500,000 of those in last month alone. (For comparison’s sake, it took Netflix about four years to reach 1 million subscribers.)..."





MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe (MoviePass)


Richard


----------



## breezez (Jan 23, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> I'm sure all current members probably got the same email I got.  But here's the new offer... pay a year in advance for just $6.95/month.  Tempting, but will they be around that long?  We can only hope.
> 
> https://www.moviepass.com/register/



Even if they don’t stay around I have more than got my monies worth wife and I have had passes for just short of 2 months and have seen 16 movies each.   We also have AMC stubs card and basically earn a $5 conssesion reward every other visit.

Supposedly AMC is trying legally to block them,  they fear Moviepass business model is not sustainable and won’t last.  AMC fear people will get used to extremely low priced movies and will stop going when it doesn’t last.   Maybe so, but for me I practically stopped going until I saw OPs thread a while back and tried it out.   So now I have gone more in 2 months than last 5 years, I also tend to buy concession items now that I am not buying tickets to.


----------



## lily28 (Jan 24, 2018)

Can I buy the movie pass for me and my teenager daughter who is less than 18?  She does have an iPhone and can download the app


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2018)

lily28 said:


> Can I buy the movie pass for me and my teenager daughter who is less than 18?  She does have an iPhone and can download the app



They do say you must be 18 or older to purchase the pass, but I'm not sure how they'd know if you just _said _your daughter was 18.

https://moviepass.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/115001145512-Can-kids-sign-up-for-MoviePass-


----------



## theo (Jan 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> I usually buy tickets from Costco, most often as two for around $15.



Costco? Forgive my ignorance Dave, but how does one acquire movie tickets at Costco?


----------



## wackymother (Jan 24, 2018)

theo said:


> Costco? Forgive my ignorance Dave, but how does one acquire movie tickets at Costco?



They sell gift cards and multipacks of tickets for different movie chains at Costco. Look by the gift cards or online.


----------



## Patri (Jan 24, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> They do say you must be 18 or older to purchase the pass, but I'm not sure how they'd know if you just _said _your daughter was 18.


Like some people_ say_ their pet is a service animal? Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2018)

theo said:


> Costco? Forgive my ignorance Dave, but how does one acquire movie tickets at Costco?





wackymother said:


> They sell gift cards and multipacks of tickets for different movie chains at Costco. Look by the gift cards or online.



When you go into Costco, go to the section near the books that has the big coupon cards on a wall display. There should be ticket choices for the local theaters in your area, like AMC and such.  It used to be two ticket vouchers for around $15, now I think it's four tickets for around $30.  You just show up at the right brand of theater and exchange the ticket voucher for a ticket into the show you want to see. Works very well.  I try to keep a couple of them around in case a new movie shows up we want to see.  It's a big discount over the regular ticket prices.

Dave


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2018)

Costco also sells the movie pass 89.99 for a year. You are committed for the whole year though


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 25, 2018)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Costco also sells the movie pass 89.99 for a year. You are committed for the whole year though


But you would still need the ap on your phone wouldn't you?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> But you would still need the ap on your phone wouldn't you?


You can check the details online Costco.com. I believe it's the same just the price and commitment is different.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 11, 2018)

MoviePass Adds 500,000 Subscribers Within a Month
By Mariella Moon/ Latest in Entertainment/ Engadget/ engadget.com

"But can it keep up with its growing user base when it pays for every ticket at full price?

MoviePass' $10-per-month subscription service was a hit from the start, enough to crash the company's website when it was first announced. It looks like demand isn't slowing down anytime soon either: it has gained 500,000 more subscribers merely a month after it reached 1.5 million users. The fact that MoviePass cut off members' access to some popular AMC theaters had little effect, if any. It's easy to see why 2 million would sign up: for 10 bucks a month -- an ongoing promo even cuts the price down to $7.95 -- they're entitled to see one 2D film a day, every day, without paying extra.

In 2017, members bought $110 million worth of tickets and generated an additional $146 million in ticket sales by bringing non-members to showings. MoviePass chief Mitch Lowe said in a statement:

"We're giving people a reason to go back to the movie theaters, and they're going in droves. With awards season here, we hope we can make Hollywood and exhibitors very happy by filling seats with eager audiences."..."





Jovo Marjanovic


Richard


----------



## Primetime1955 (Feb 11, 2018)

Interesting concept for sure...know they just hit 2M members and their stock (HMNY) has been crazy-I am still undecided if they can sustain the biz model, but sure it was said about Netflix at some point?
Annual passes are a better deal and I think Costco did a deal in Dec, as well.
Read recently that moviepass was NOT including some specific AMC theaters in select cities.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 11, 2018)

i'm loving my movie pass.  I figured I have nearly covered my annual pass rate ($80) and I've had the pass for 2 1/2 months.

...and Yes you need the app on the phone to make it work. But mine works fine.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 3, 2018)

Movie Pass Won't Let Its Customers Buy Tickets to Red Sparrow in Some Markets
By Nick Statt/ Apps/ Mobile/ Entertainment/ The Verge/ theverge.com

*"The all-you-can-watch movie app is playing hardball again.*

*MoviePass is reportedly preventing some of its subscribers from buying tickets to Jennifer Lawrence’s new action movie, seemingly as part of a negotiation strategy with the film industry. In this case, MoviePass users on Twitter have reported running into trouble trying to see Red Sparrow, which is blacked out in the MoviePass mobile app in some markets with a message that reads, “This movie is not supported by MoviePass.”

“We occasionally remove some films from our ticketing inventory in some markets for a limited time, similar to how we organically promote films in certain markets to better understand member behavior,” MoviePass told Slashfilm in a statement. “As part of this ongoing testing, we have stepped up our efforts to remind members to always double-check the MoviePass app to confirm that their preferred showtimes and theaters are available for the movie they are planning to see before they leave for the theater.”

So what’s really going on here? Without full disclosure from MoviePass itself, which has remained relatively tight-lipped on its ongoing conversations with theater chains and film studios, we can only speculate. But it looks like MoviePass, which is building up an advertising business of its own, may be playing another game of hardball with the film distribution and production companies responsible for marketing spend.

MoviePass has in the past plugged films like I, Tonya — and, this week, Death Wish — by way of email blasts and in-app placement. The app doesn’t appear to be advertising Red Sparrow, so the “test” MoviePass says it’s conducting may be to see if it can direct viewers to another showing by blacking out the movie that its own customers actually want to see.

As my colleague Bryan Bishop wrote last month, MoviePass has in the past been “grossly deceptive,” strategically misusing facts and figures about how much revenue its users drive. It does this to gin up animosity among its users against the traditional film and theater businesses, and to promote its leveraging power in Hollywood. In January, the company also pulled support for a small number of AMC theaters, prompting outcry from affected users...."





Photo by Vjeran Pavic / The Verge


Richard
*


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 6, 2018)

https://beta.techcrunch.com/2018/03...tracks-your-location-before-and-after-movies/

MoviePass CEO proudly says the app tracks your location before and after movies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> https://beta.techcrunch.com/2018/03...tracks-your-location-before-and-after-movies/
> 
> MoviePass CEO proudly says the app tracks your location before and after movies



How is this tracking different than what Facebook does?  Don't they track user's locations also.  And actually any app that has the location enabled on the phone could potentially do that too.  For the benefits of MoviePass, I'm ok with them knowing my location.

At least until somebody can tell me why I should be concerned, I'm just not worried about an app tracking my location.  Another fine example of the media trying to stir things up once again - which is their job, I guess.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 7, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> How is this tracking different than what Facebook does?  Don't they track user's locations also.  And actually any app that has the location enabled on the phone could potentially do that too.  For the benefits of MoviePass, I'm ok with them knowing my location.
> 
> At least until somebody can tell me why I should be concerned, I'm just not worried about an app tracking my location.  Another fine example of the media trying to stir things up once again - which is their job, I guess.



Did you read this part?



> It sure isn’t in the company’s privacy policy, which in relation to location tracking discloses only a “single request” when selecting a theater, which will “only be used as a means to develop, improve, and personalize the service.” Which part of development requires them to track you before and after you see the movie?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Did you read this part?



Yes.  Still not sure why I should be concerned if some company wants to track my location.  For the tradeoff, it's worth it to me.  But, people use Facebook on a much wider scale, and most don't seem to care about the location tracking they do.  At least MoviePass provides a "real" benefit in return - like saving money.

I guess if someone was concerned they could disable the location tracking on their phones.  I would assume MoviePass would still work as long as you reenabled it before use.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 7, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> Yes.  Still not sure why I should be concerned if some company wants to track my location.  For the tradeoff, it's worth it to me.  But, people use Facebook on a much wider scale, and most don't seem to care about the location tracking they do.  At least MoviePass provides a "real" benefit in return - like saving money.
> 
> I guess if someone was concerned they could disable the location tracking on their phones.  I would assume MoviePass would still work as long as you reenabled it before use.



I don’t see a valid comparison between a generic app like Facebook that has reason to track, if enabled, vs an app specific to movies that explicitly states they will only track for the purposes of location for the movie (I haven’t read the full policy so am making an assumption based on this article). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 8, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> I don’t see a valid comparison between a generic app like Facebook that has reason to track, if enabled, vs an app specific to movies that explicitly states they will only track for the purposes of location for the movie (I haven’t read the full policy so am making an assumption based on this article).



I'm not sure why you are suggesting one should not be concerned about Facebook doing location tracking, but then should be concerned about MoviePass.  But, it's possible that I'm misinterpreting your post.  It's not a big deal, and most are probably like me, and are not worried about it.

Anyway - Facebook, Google, Amazon all do location tracking.  If anyone is interested in turning this "feature" off, here is a source with instructions (it's simple).

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-prevent-moviepass-from-tracking-your-location/


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 8, 2018)

ace2000 said:


> I'm not sure why you are suggesting one should not be concerned about Facebook doing location tracking, but then should be concerned about MoviePass.  But, it's possible that I'm misinterpreting your post.  It's not a big deal, and most are probably like me, and are not worried about it.
> 
> Anyway - Facebook, Google, Amazon all do location tracking.  If anyone is interested in turning this "feature" off, here is a source with instructions (it's simple).
> 
> https://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-prevent-moviepass-from-tracking-your-location/



No, I’m not overly worried. I’m simply stating that if this company has a privacy policy that states they will only be tracking location in certain circumstances, then they should honor that. That is, after all, the reason for the article I posted. Or did I misinterpret it?

Of course, tracking use in a variety of scenarios (ie all the time) could potentially offer them multiple revenue opportunities, and at the moment it’s questionable how they will turn a profit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 8, 2018)

FWIW, I recently went through and modified almost all apps on my phone to only use location tracking when in the app only. But not because I was worried...I was diagnosing a battery issue and wanted to minimize consumption and location tracking does use more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for this discussion, was not aware of this program. I think we may just do it, we go to a lot of movies.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 8, 2018)

Just a little tip:  My son had his Movie Pass App on 2 of his devices, and he got a warning letter from Movie Pass who apparently thought he was sharing the account with someone else. He wasn't, but he will be careful to only use one device from now on.


----------



## Anne&Jim (Mar 11, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> OMG, does it really cost $14.50 for a movie ticket these days? Last movie we went to was in 1999 when we had to vacate the house so the realtor could have a Sunday open house (6 Days/7Nights Harrison Ford and Ann Heche).



If that was the last movie you saw, I don’t blame you for never going back! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 28, 2018)

Movie Pass is No Longer Too Good to Be True
By Nick Statt/ Apps/ Entertainment/ Tech/ The Verge/ theverge.com

*"Restrictions on seeing movies more than once, and no longer selling its one-movie-per-day plan, are bad signs*

I’ve had MoviePass since September, right after the company dropped the price of its one-movie-per-day subscription to the too-good-to-be-true cost of $10 a month. Since then, dozens of friends, colleagues, and even random strangers I’ve run into at movie theaters have asked if it’s really a good deal, and if they should sign up. My answer has always been yes, because for the right kind of moviegoer, the service offers a tremendous value.

I’ve always known that the free ride wouldn’t last forever, though. The company’s business model, which has MoviePass losing money on pretty much every ticket sold, seems too unsustainable. Two changes the company has begun toying with recently make it appear MoviePass is readying to gut the core value of the service. In other words, the moment when MoviePass stops being worth it is feeling closer than ever...."





Photo by Vjeran Pavic / The Verge


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 28, 2018)

Movie Pass' Unlimited-Ticket Option Might Never Come Back
By Joshua Espinoza/ Pop-Culture/ Complex/ complex.com

"Hopefully you’re sitting down for this: MoviePass’ unlimited viewing option might never return.

During a recent interview with _The Hollywood Reporter_, MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe was asked if the subscription-based ticketing service would ever re-implement its one-movie-a-day offer. And let’s just say he didn’t seem too optimistic:

“Do you think you will go back to a movie a day?” _THR _asked Lowe at CinemaCon. “I don’t know,” he replied.

Is this unfortunate? Yes. Surprising? Not so much. 

Earlier this month, it was reported that MoviePass’ too-good-to-be-true business model was costing the company millions of dollars. The service previously offered customers up to one movie ticket a day for about $10 a month. Though this incredible offer resulted in a subscription surge, it also put MoviePass in a pretty deep financial hole, according to _Business Insider_...."





Image via Getty/Daniel Boczarski


Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 28, 2018)

$10 a month for even 2 movies around here is a massive bargain. There is value to the company other than just subscriptions to be had here. We shall see how it plays out. Articles in the Verge or elsewhere are not privy to what is actually the true plan. There are revenue streams to be had other than the sub price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2018)

The thing about subscription services like this it is like gym memberships, they hope people will sign up and then rarely use the service. Those that don't go or don't go often enough pay for those that overuse the service. The problem is when people use the service in droves, it causes issues. Certainly $10 a month is not sustainable. They do have other revenue streams available, but I still don't think that can pay for the movies they are paying for. They needed to work out arrangements with the theaters first to obtain some type of kickback/commission for increasing traffic to the movies and concessions. Certainly the theaters like the arrangement, more people in the theaters and more revenue from the shows and concessions.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 28, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> They do have other revenue streams available, but I still don't think that can pay for the movies they are paying for. They needed to work out arrangements with the theaters first to obtain some type of kickback/commission for increasing traffic to the movies and concessions.



Of course they will work out a deal with the theaters, completely agree with you. But before you can do that, you have to have a large population of customers which is the phase they are in. Once you have a large enough base, you have more power in the negotiations. And then, once one theater chain succumbs to a deal, the others will almost be forced to follow. I don't see any issue with this strategy. It all depends on how much money you have to lose. Look at Amazon, how many years (decade?) they lost money, they were called unsustainable all the time. But, they had a massive amount of cash.

Not really worried about a month to month subscription if they ever died. So, I might lose a month depending on the month it happened, but I think they are smarter than they are getting credit for. And keep in mind AMC is likely behind some of the bad press. 

Articles that seem to say nothing more than can MoviePass survive on their existing structure are not really thinking very much! There are many potential revenue streams here. But it will be a while before any profitability. Assuming they are well capitalized, they should be ok IMHO.


----------



## Helaine (Apr 28, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> They needed to work out arrangements with the theaters first to obtain some type of kickback/commission for increasing traffic to the movies and concessions. Certainly the theaters like the arrangement, more people in the theaters and more revenue from the shows and concessions.



Some chains agreed, but they asked this of AMC a few months ago. AMC said no way - this is not a sustainable business model - they will not get any of our money. Movie Pass then stopped supporting AMC's top 10 theaters. AMC has still not capitulated. 
"MoviePass is seeking a $3 cut on AMC tickets that it covers, plus 20% of concessions given the foot traffic it sends to AMC (a total estimated at about $2 million a week, per MoviePass insiders)."


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 29, 2018)

Helaine said:


> AMC said no way - this is not a sustainable business model - they will not get any of our money.



Exactly, realizing of course that this is just blowing smoke. So what if it's not sustainable (their public excuse), funny how the others have no issue. They will likely continue to fight tooth and nail, and are undoubtedly behind the bad press. But that's normal business. In the end, say Moviepass is able to send 10 million a week to say Cinemark many of which used to go to AMC, you think they might reconsider? That's the gamble being played out. Not too different than the initial struggle between Netflix and DVD rentals at the time.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 29, 2018)

MoviePass Prevents Repeat Viewings as Avengers: Infinity Wars Opens
By Brian Barnett/ Avengers: Infinity War/ IGN/ ign.com

"The war may be infinite, but you can only see it once.

Just in time for the wildly anticipated Avengers: Infinity War, MoviePass has decided to prohibit repeat viewings of the same movie.

According to The Hollywood Reporter, the change came Friday as many prepared to see the newly-released Marvel blockbuster, with an update that read, in all caps, "THE SERVICE PROHIBITS REPEAT VIEWINGS OF THE SAME MOVIE."

Far from being new, the change actually sees the service return to a policy it had over a year ago, and MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe told THR the change is intended to help the company address issues of user fraud...."


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 10, 2018)

Wall Street is So Sure MoviePass Will Fail, It's Become Incredibly Expensive to Short
By Alison Griswold/ Quartz/ qz.com

"Bob Visse couldn’t believe it when he first heard about MoviePass, a subscription movie-ticket service that lets members see a movie per day in theaters for $9.95 a month. “I honestly thought the same thing that everyone else always thinks,” he said. “This is too good to be true.”

In December, Visse, who lives in Kennewick, Washington, bought a pair of yearlong passes for himself and his wife for $89.99 each through a Costco deal. He also started paying attention to Helios and Matheson Analytics, a little-known data company that took a controlling stake in MoviePass in August 2017. Before he retired, Visse, 50, managed Microsoft’s MSN web portal and entertainment division, and he was intrigued by MoviePass’s potential to cut deals with film studios. Earlier this year, Visse started buying Helios and Matheson stock.

It hasn’t gone well. Shares of Helios and Matheson have tumbled 88% this year, as MoviePass has burned through an average of $21.7 million a month since last October to subsidize steep discounts, forcing its parent company to sell more shares to bolster its balance sheet. Instead of cutting its losses, Helios and Matheson has doubled down, buying up so much MoviePass common stock that it held about 92% of outstanding shares as of April 16. Helios and Matheson fell 45%, to $0.79, on May 9 after the company said in a securities filing that it had $15.5 million in cash on hand remaining, which even if it slashed the rate of its cash burn would last little more than a month.

Visse still has one good option: lending out his shares to short sellers, investors who bet that a company’s stock price will fall. Demand to short MoviePass’s parent is so great on Wall Street that retail investors like Visse can make a good bit of money by loaning out their otherwise largely worthless shares. As of May 9, bank and brokerage firm Charles Schwab was offering a 48% annualized interest rate to retail investors with large positions in Helios and Matheson, Visse told Quartz. It was charging double that to institutional investors looking to borrow the shares to short them. Schwab declined to comment...."





Wall Street is betting MoviePass won’t last. (AP Photo/Darron Cummings)


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2018)

MoviePass Owner Hits Back at Reports Service is Dying
By Brent Lang/ Film/ Markets & Festivals/ Variety/ variety.com

"MoviePass’ stock has tanked in recent days on concerns about a cash shortage.

In an interview at the Cannes Film Festival, Ted Farnsworth, head of MoviePass’ parent company Helios & Matheson Analytics, said the subscription service has roughly $300 million available to it from an equity line of credit. The Helios chief is in the South of France to premiere “Gotti,” the John Travolta crime movie that MoviePass is releasing in conjunction with Vertical Entertainment.

“There’s been a feeding frenzy of negativity, but it’s not going to slow us down,” said Farnsworth. “I’m not worried at all. You’re going to see. We’re doing more acquisitions of movies and companies.”

MoviePass faces its share of skeptics. In a public filing last week, MoviePass disclosed it had $15.5 million in available cash — less than it traditionally spends to finance ticket buying on a monthly basis. Shares of parent Helios & Matheson Analytics slid 17¢ on Thursday to 61¢, a 22% decline and the second-lowest close for the stock since the company went public in 1997. Wall Street may have cooled on the service, but Farnsworth hit back, saying, “We’ve got 17 months’ worth of cash without further raises of capital.”..."





CREDIT: Michael Buckner/Deadline/REX/Shu


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 15, 2018)

MoviePass Owner Says It Has $300 Million Line of Credit and Could Stay Afloat for 17 Months Without Raising More Money
By Jason Guerrasio/ Entertainment/ Business Insider/ businessinsider.com

"Ted Farnsworth — the CEO of Helios & Matheson Analytics, the parent company of MoviePass— played off concerns about the company's financial situation while attending the Cannes Film Festival this week.

While speaking with Variety in the South of France, where Farnsworth was on hand for the premiere of "Gotti," the mob movie starring John Travolta that MoviePass is releasing along with Vertical Entertainment, Farnsworth told the trade that despite the company losing around $20 million a month since September, he's "not worried at all."

"You're going to see. We're doing more acquisitions of movies and companies," Farnsworth said...."


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (May 15, 2018)

They're going to make up for the losses with volume? 

Kurt


----------



## bbodb1 (May 16, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> They're going to make up for the losses with volume?
> 
> Kurt


I'm having Letterman flashbacks.....
*Volume, Volume, Volume!*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 22, 2018)

MoviePass to Launch 'High-Demand' Pricing Starting Next Month
By Bryan Clark/ Insider/ TNW/ The Next Web/ thenextweb.com

"MoviePass, perhaps the best deal running for anyone who still visits their local theater, is about to get more expensive.

According to a _Business Insider_ report, the company plans to implement “high demand” pricing for popular movies starting in the next few weeks. In a system that’s reminiscent of Uber’s surge pricing, films that are popular with MoviePass subscribers will be subject to an extra $2 fee.

“At certain times for certain films — on opening weekend — there could be an additional charge for films,” CEO Mitch Lowe told _Business Insider_.

It’s not all bad though. The company also plans to add some additional features this summer that make MoviePass an even better value.

The first, a bring-a-friend option, is pretty self-explanatory.

The second, and this is something I’ve been wanting since first signing up for the pass, is the option to pay an additional fee for movies in Imax or Real 3D. Currently, MoviePass doesn’t support either (or other premium theater offerings), and using the pass on these premium offerings could get your account banned, permanently....."








Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 23, 2018)

AMC is Launching a MoviePass-Like Subscription Service
By Patricia Hernandez/ Entertainment/ Film/ Culture/ The Verge/ theverge.com

*"It’ll be twice as expensive, but it boasts fewer restrictions than MoviePass.*

*The largest theater chain in America has announced that it will now offer a subscription service that allows patrons to watch up to three movies a week for $19.95 a month. Called AMC Stubs A-List, the subscription will function as an extension of AMC’s existing loyalty program, and it will roll out starting on June 26th.*

*According to the AMC press release, the online and smartphone-based subscription will allow members to watch multiple movies a day and let you see movies more than once. There will be no online ticketing fees, and it will offer a discount on food and drinks at the concession stand. Stubs A-List will be redeemable toward formats like IMAX and 3D and will also include special AMC locations such as Dine-Ins. AMC also boasts that the service will allow you to make up to three reservations at once in advance without having to physically be at the theater, unlike MoviePass’s one-at-a-time, location-dependent ticketing model.

The benefits go beyond movie tickets. Here’s AMC:
AMC Stubs A-List members also enjoy all the benefits of AMC Stubs Premiere, including free upgrades on popcorn and soda, free refills on large popcorn, express service at the box office and concession stand, no online ticketing fees and 100 points for every $1 spent for the AMC Stubs A-List monthly fee and food and beverage spending at AMC theatres. AMC Stubs Premiere members receive a $5 reward for every 5,000 points earned, which translates to a 10% credit toward future AMC purchases...."








Richard
*


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jun 23, 2018)

Well, AMC really did hate Moviepass that much. All the bad press they put out, and, now they do something similar. I think it's great though, makes one think these are here to stay. Really, it's twice the price. Yes, there are a few benefits, but not worth that much for me. I went with the $7.99 Moviepass instead. It's only 3 movies a month, but, I really can't see myself doing more than that. I guess which one suits you better is based on your usage. Either could work. If you truly want to go to every first run movie for example, I am sure the AMC deal is better. Or, all the 3D/Imax. The popcorn / drink upgrades isn't worth much (to me). This is our second Moviepass purchase. I hope I am right and this lasts forever. Not necessarily MP, but the concept. It's really a great deal, we have spent a lot less on movies since we trialed the first MP subscription.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 23, 2018)

Since I have an annual movepass for $90 (So $7.50 a month all in), I will keep it until it ends at least, which is not until December this year. 

I use it at AMC and with my Stubs Premier membership I get back the same $5 earning per 5000 points accumulated.  So I can go to more movies, at half the price, just not the fancy seat ones.  However I had to pay the $10 a year for the membership (they were running a promo).  So that is extra. 

So at the rate I am going, I will get discounted enough $ to cover my movie pass and my stubs membership for the year.  AMC make money on my drink purchase.  I rarely buy popcorn, but I did somehow manage to get 2 birthday rewards this year, do not know how that happened.


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 24, 2018)

I have AMC Stubs Premier also, mainly so I did not have to pay the online booking fees.  Our local theater upgraded all the seats to power recliners,  very nice and I like that I can book exact seats by number.  They have a $5/seat deal on Tuesdays, thats when we go, hope they keep that.  We only go once or twice a month at most, very few new movies interest us.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2018)

Movie Pass: Everything You Need to Know
By Joe Maring/ AndroidCentral/ androidcentral.com

"Here's your one-stop-shop for all the MoviePass news, controversies, and more.

Unless you've been living under a rock lately, there's a good chance you've heard a thing or two about MoviePass. Although the company was founded way back in 2011, it's picked up a lot of steam over the past year or so with its too-good-to-be-true offer of allowing you to see one movie per day for just $9.95/month.

MoviePass has become one of the most disruptive companies of recent memory, and whether you're looking for the latest controversies or want to learn more about the service before you sign up, you've come to the right place.

Without further ado, this is everything you need to know about MoviePass!...."







Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 5, 2018)

We have had rainy bad weather, but there are not any good movies at the theatre. How do you find so many to go to


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 5, 2018)

rapmarks said:


> We have had rainy bad weather, but there are not any good movies at the theatre. How do you find so many to go to



That all depends on your definition of good.  It seems to be either feast of famine for titles.  

I find with Moviepass I am more likely to try titles I do not know about, but have decent reviews.  If I don't like it I can always walk out. I saw Book Club and Oceans 8, in the last 2 weeks even though those are movies I wouldn't normally go and see.  I saw Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom, Avengers, Solo, Ready Play One, Star Wars Greatest Showman, Shape of Water, over the last 5 months, all good theater choices


----------



## bnoble (Jul 5, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I find with Moviepass I am more likely to try ...



I am new to MP (in my first month), but I saw Ready Player One and Ocean's 8 in a theater, both of which I would have otherwise waited for home streaming or just skipped. But, I'm also looking for ways to keep myself occupied these days.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 5, 2018)

Surge pricing has gone into effect.
Link: https://www.engadget.com/2018/07/05/moviepass-surge-pricing-starts-today/

Snippet:
Last month, MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe announced that surge pricing would soon go into effect, charging customers a little extra for movies and showtimes that are especially popular. That added fee, which MoviePass is calling Peak Pricing, starts rolling out today to customers with a monthly plan as well as any new annual subscribers. When a film or a particular showtime is in high demand and subject to an additional fee, you'll see a little red lightning icon over the showtime. Any showtimes that are gaining in popularity and could have an added Peak Pricing fee soon will have a grey lightning icon above them.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 5, 2018)

It has, but, they are also going to implement one free surge price per month my email says.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 5, 2018)

I have an annual plan so I will NOT have this impact me until January 2019, when my plan renews.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 7, 2018)

MoviePass Was Down for Hours, Ruining Everyone's Friday Night
By Brittany Levine Beckman/ Entertainment/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"Frustrated moviegoers let out a collective scream Friday night when MoviePass stopped working. 

As customers from across the country tried to purchase tickets, they were left confused as the popular app that lets you pay a monthly subscription fee was down for several hours. The company announced on Twitter that it was aware of the issue around 7:45 p.m. ET — after social media users had complained prior —  and asked moviegoers to buy tickets at full price from the theater in exchange for a refund at a later date. The company resolved the issue around 9:30 p.m. ET and asked customers to wait to submit their refund requests until Saturday....."





MoviePass was down for several hours Friday.


Richard


----------



## Kozman (Jul 9, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I have an annual plan so I will NOT have this impact me until January 2019, when my plan renews.



Same here. However, I was caught last time by having to take a photo of the ticket stub and submitting to them. Supposedly this did not go out to everyone and was meant to discourage abuse. I use the MP maybe twice a month!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 9, 2018)

Kozman said:


> Same here. However, I was caught last time by having to take a photo of the ticket stub and submitting to them. Supposedly this did not go out to everyone and was meant to discourage abuse. I use the MP maybe twice a month!



I was too.  But I am not doing anything that I am not suppose to AFAIK.

I thought that picture of the ticket was for everyone.  I have had to do it since I downloaded a newer version of the app.

Are we targeted or is that for everyone?  I did look it up and found this.  MoviePass tells us that it’s all part of a test program to combat fraud.   The group we are testing this feature on has not done anything wrong, but they will help us to determine if this new system is effective.


----------



## Laurawilcox (Jul 10, 2018)

Have had MoviePass for almost a year now.  3 for our family.  It is a pain to learn how to use but really enjoy it at $10 per person per month.


----------



## Kozman (Jul 13, 2018)

I too have been required to do this on the last two movies I've attended. When it works it's not a real hassle, but just yesterday I ran into another trap that everyone should be aware of.  I went to the theater and thought I checked in for a movie. It said I had 30 minutes to purchase my ticket. No problem. But when I went to use the MP the purchase was rejected! The attendant tried several times even from a different register. In frustration, I tried to reserve a different movie that was conveniently playing in an acceptable time frame. The same thing, the purchase was rejected. They asked me if I had a signal on my cell. Yes, I had 4 bars! They suggested I go outside and try again after restarting my phone. When I tried to reserve my original 1st movie it said I already had a reservation waiting. I went inside and the transaction went through this time. When asked to photo the ticket I did and submitted it.  However, it then asked me to photo the second movie ticket that I didn't purchase. I had no ticket. The alternative was to give them an explanation which is limited to 250 words. This morning I got a nastygram from them reminding me of required participation in their test program, yada, yada, yada with the added threat that not doing so would/might cause forfeiture of my remaining subscription.

Bottom line. Be very careful to hang onto your ticket stub and comply. Also, if there is a fail in their app to follow through with a purchase do not try a different movie. Go outside, reboot your phone and try the original movie again. Their app is buggy!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2018)

MoviePass Company Stock Will Rise from 8 cents to $21 After Shareholder Vote
By Jill Disis/ Media/ Money/ CNN/ money.cnn.com

*"In imminent danger of falling off the Nasdaq stock exchange, MoviePass' parent company approved a plan to boost its stock price 250-fold.*

*The board of directors Helios and Matheson (HMNY) gave the green light to a reverse stock split.


Stockholders will trade in 250 shares for a single share worth 250 times as much. The stock price, which closed at about 8 cents on Tuesday, will rise Wednesday to about $21.

It's a largely cosmetic change for shareholders, since their stakes would be valued the same after the reverse split. But it could keep the stock trading on the Nasdaq stock exchange.

The stock became so cheap that it was in danger of being delisted. It has fallen sharply as investor doubts have grown about the viability of MoviePass, which lets customers see a movie a day in the theater for $10 a month.

Shareholders also voted to increase the number of shares of common stock from 500 million to 5 billion, so the company can sell more shares. They also voted to increase the total number of shares of capital stock by the same amount.

Tapping into capital markets is a big part of Helios and Matheson's strategy for staying afloat...."

Richard
*


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2018)

MoviePass' Parent Company Eyes Massive Reverse Stock Split
By Nicolas Vega/ Business/ New York Post/ nypost.com

"MoviePass, the cash-strapped movie-subscription plan, is eyeing a 1-for-250 reverse stock split, it said Tuesday.

The move is aimed at keeping its shares from being delisted. Shares of Helios & Matheson Analytics, the MoviePass parent, closed Tuesday at 8.5 cents.

Under the reverse split at current values, H&M shares would be worth $21.25....."





AP


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2018)

Does anyone know of a company that has done this level of a reverse-split and eventually survived?  This seems like a desperate move by management to make the company "look" more viable, since getting de-listed is usually a death spiral.

Kurt


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 25, 2018)

For known companies, Priceline.com comes to mind, quite a success after it's 1 for 6 reverse split. Labcorp also had a 1 for 10 and did quite well. Not aware of any 1 for 100+ off hand. De-listing is of course a bad thing. I wouldn't want to be a stockholder!


----------



## breezez (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> For known companies, Priceline.com comes to mind, quite a success after it's 1 for 6 reverse split. Labcorp also had a 1 for 10 and did quite well. Not aware of any 1 for 100+ off hand. De-listing is of course a bad thing. I wouldn't want to be a stockholder!


Tell me about at one point I was a stock holder of HMNY.   Let’s just say it wasn’t my best investment and I now need to watch a lot of movies to break even


----------



## breezez (Jul 25, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Does anyone know of a company that has done this level of a reverse-split and eventually survived?  This seems like a desperate move by management to make the company "look" more viable, since getting de-listed is usually a death spiral.
> 
> Kurt


They keep devaluing current stock owners by issuing new stock all the time to raise more capital to burn through.

AMC one of the largest chains plans to compete against them.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 25, 2018)

breezez said:


> They keep devaluing current stock owners by issuing new stock all the time to raise more capital to burn through.



They can raise more shares, but, they are not exactly encouraging people top buy their stock by doing so!


----------



## breezez (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> They can raise more shares, but, they are not exactly encouraging people top buy their stock by doing so!


I kind of disagree their is an entire Army of people that dump money at penny stocks all the time.  Many of them day trade.   Look at StockTwits.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> They can raise more shares, but, they are not exactly encouraging people top buy their stock by doing so!


I know -- I would never invest in a company that is planning on increasing their number of outstanding shares by a factor of 10!

Kurt


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 25, 2018)

breezez said:


> I kind of disagree their is an entire Army of people that dump money at penny stocks all the time.  Many of them day trade.   Look at StockTwits.



$21.25 is not a penny stock by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> $21.25 is not a penny stock by any stretch of the imagination.


It was a penny stock before the reverse-split. I think it was at $0.08 a share, per the article.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 25, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It was a penny stock before the reverse-split. I think it was at $0.08 a share, per the article.



Correct, and my statement was "They can *raise* more shares, but, they are not exactly encouraging people to buy their stock by doing so!". The article said "Shareholders also voted to increase the number of shares of common stock from 500 million to 5 billion, *so the company can sell more shares*. They also voted to increase the total number of shares of capital stock by the same amount." Emphasis mine.

i.e., to say another way, after the reverse split, who is really going to invest in those new shares? Are you going to buy shares after the reverse split? They went hand in hand. My response was, who would do that? Any new purchase would be (on the day trade opens at the new price) at $21.25 or so, I suspect lower.


----------



## breezez (Jul 25, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> It was a penny stock before the reverse-split. I think it was at $0.08 a share, per the article.



Give it a couple months it will be a penny stock again


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Correct, and my statement was "They can *raise* more shares, but, they are not exactly encouraging people to buy their stock by doing so!". The article said "Shareholders also voted to increase the number of shares of common stock from 500 million to 5 billion, *so the company can sell more shares*. They also voted to increase the total number of shares of capital stock by the same amount." Emphasis mine.


So they are doing a reverse split at 10:1 then increasing the number of shares 10 fold. The market capitalization really doesn't change, won't the new shares just be selling at eight cents again in no time? It all seems silly.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 26, 2018)

breezez said:


> Give it a couple months it will be a penny stock again


Yeah, that's my sense too. I enjoy having it, and have recommended it to a few folks, but have also told them that I expect the company to be short for this world, so enjoy it while they can.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 26, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> So they are doing a reverse *split at 10:1* then increasing the number of shares 10 fold. The market capitalization really doesn't change, won't the new shares just be selling at eight cents again in no time? It all seems silly.


Actually, according to the article they are doing a *250:1* reverse split!  Grasping at straws, I say...

Kurt


----------



## wackymother (Jul 26, 2018)

I plan to see a lot of movies in the next couple of weeks. A LOT of movies.


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 27, 2018)

MoviePass stopped working because it ran out of money

http://flip.it/1LiNK4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 27, 2018)

Why don't they just up the price? Heck even at $20 a month, it would be a bargain for most.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 27, 2018)

The MoviePass Outage Isn't a Glitch. It Needed $5 Million to Pay Its Partners
Katie Notopoulos/ News/ Trending/ BuzzFeedNews/ buzzfeednews.com

"The company told customers its service outage was due to a "technical issue."

* MoviePass customers discovered on Thursday that they couldn't get tickets. The service lets you see (mostly) unlimited movies for a flat fee (even though it has notoriously bad customer service). MoviePass tweeted that it was experiencing "technical issues." *

* It turns out the company actually ran low on money. *





According to a Securities and Exchange Commission filing that MoviePass's parent company, Helios and Matheson Analytics, made on Friday morning, it had to take out a $5 million short-term loan to pay some of its partners.

The loan is from a hedge fund called Hudson Bay Capital Management, and MoviePass's parent company has to start paying it back by the beginning of August, which is, um, really soon.

BuzzFeed News has reached out to MoviePass and Hudson Bay for comment.

* Helios and Matheson is, well, not doing great these days. *

*And some people felt the fact that it scrambled to borrow money but told its customers it was experiencing technical issues was, heh, a little sus.*..."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 27, 2018)

MoviePass Crashed Because It Ran Out of Money
By Proma Khosla/ Entertainment/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"MoviePass faced a service outage on Thursday when the company couldn't afford to pay for users' movie tickets, CBS reports.

Parent company Helios and Matheson missed a payment to one of the companies helping finance its outrageous model. The app has been down ever since.

Helios and Matheson borrowed $5 million in cash on Friday to pay back its fulfillment provider and get the service up and running again, but at press time the app was still down.





Image: mashable/proma khosla


Richard


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 29, 2018)

*Here's the Wall Street Journal's report on MoviePass, which emphasized that the short-term loan carries "unusual terms that favor the lender".*


"Cash-strapped movie subscription service MoviePass suffered a service outage and its majority owner took out an expensive short-term loan to pay vendors in order to restore full operations.

*RELATED*



MoviePass Proves Great for Customers, Disastrous for Investors
The outage, which caused ticketing issues for customers on Thursday and Friday, adds to difficulties that have undercut the company’s stock over the past year.

MoviePass majority owner Helios & Matheson Analytics Inc. HMNY -70.72% received $5 million under a loan from a Hudson Bay Capital Management investment fund to help pay merchant and fulfillment processors, which cut off the movie-subscription service, the company said in a securities filing Friday.

Customers who tried to access the MoviePass app Friday saw a message saying there were “technical issues with our card-based check-in process,” by which tickets are issued from a kiosk using a special debit card. The app noted it was still possible to get e-tickets from theaters with which MoviePass has a deal that lowers it costs, which include several small chains.

A tweet from the MoviePass Twitter account on Friday said the technical problem “is not with our card processing partners.” MoviePass, through its account, apologized in tweets directly to customers about service problems.

MoviePass said the service was back online by Friday afternoon “with stability at 100%.” Along with the restoration of service, MoviePass implemented new terms limiting subscribers’ ability to see certain popular films. The app no longer allowed subscribers to see the newly released “Mission: Impossible—Fallout” except at the theaters with which the company has a special deal.

A Hudson Bay spokeswoman declined to comment.

Shares in Helios & Matheson fell 71% to $2 in Friday trading. The stock has plunged from its October high of $32.90, to as low as 8 cents this week. Earlier this week, the company implemented a 1-for-250 reverse stock split.

MoviePass has proven popular with customers, but analysts and industry executives have questioned the sustainability of its business model. The service lets subscribers pay a monthly fee, currently about $10 a month, to see up to one movie per day. MoviePass rolled out “surge pricing” earlier this month, adding a fee for customers to see certain films when demand is high.

Theater chains such as Cinemark Holdings Inc. and AMC Entertainment Holdings Inc., the largest U.S. cinema chain, have also launched movie-subscription programs for patrons.

Helios & Matheson said in mid-June that MoviePass had more than 3 million subscribers. It also has said MoviePass may not be profitable on subscriber revenue alone but that its user data can help sell advertisements and drive box-office revenue, which MoviePass can capture through deals with studios and cinemas. In the quarter ended March 31, MoviePass lost $98.3 million on $48.6 million of revenue, according to regulatory filings.

The short-term loan obtained by Helios & Matheson carries unusual terms that favor the lender. New York-based Hudson Bay can demand payment of half of the loan amount on Aug. 1 with the rest payable Aug. 5, according to a securities filing. The MoviePass parent also agreed to pay late fees of 15% annualized interest after any default and to pay back the debt at a 130% redemption price if certain payments are overdue by more than 48 hours. Because of a discount on the loan, Helios & Matheson received $5 million in cash out of $6.2 million borrowed."


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 29, 2018)

Future of MoviePass is Cast in Doubt After Service Outage, Experts Say
By Mihir Zaveri/ Business Day/ The New York Times/ nytimes.com

"MoviePass, the subscription-based movie ticket service, was forced last week to borrow $5 million after it reported it could not pay its bills, raising new questions about the embattled company’s viability.

Helios and Matheson Analytics, its parent company, said in a regulatory filing on Friday that MoviePass had experienced a “service interruption” the day before because it could not make “required payments to its merchant and fulfillment processors.”

In a message to subscribers on Friday, the company’s chief executive, Mitch Lowe, apologized for the outage, during which some of its three million subscribers could not check in to see movies, and said the service was “up-and-running with stability at 100%.”

It’s far from the first time MoviePass has dealt with   technical glitches and unexpected shifts in service. But after the outage, observers on Sunday sharpened their criticism of the company, which in 2011 set out to transform the industry amid rising theater ticket prices and increased competition from movie streaming services....."





MoviePass, a subscription-based service for movie theater tickets, was forced to borrow $5 million last week after it said it could not pay its bills.CreditMike Segar/Reuters


Richard


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 29, 2018)

Go see movies while you can...if you can... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 30, 2018)

MoviePass is Down Again
By Taylor Hatmaker/ TC/ TechCrunch/ techcrunch.com

"After the revelation that MoviePass borrowed $5 million to keep its service up and running last week, things aren’t looking good.

MoviePass subscribers, myself included, were met on Monday with a blank screen where their choice of screening should be. Navigating around dozens of theaters only shows a message that “There are no more screenings at this theater today.”

Twitter noticed too, and people are starting to sound the death knell for the beleaguered monthly movie subscription service. Some MoviePass theaters that offer e-ticketing still appear to have available showings according to Twitter users, but that doesn’t appear to be true across the board.

Plenty of companies fail, but few flail so publicly before doing so. MoviePass has dragged its subscribers on for its own apparent financial rollercoaster ride, switching pricing schemes around with bizarre frequency, adding surprise fees and suffering repeated outages...."








Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 30, 2018)

Well, this one I disagree with. I have seen the no screenings, but I think that's an app bug. What I can do is select another theater or 2, and then go back to the same theater that generated the no more screenings and see them.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2018)

I liked some of those comments in the last article. _"You’re the reason why the human race can’t have nice things."_


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2018)

MoviePass Subscribers Are Finding That This Deal is Getting Worse All the Time
By Bloomberg/ Business/ Time/ time.com

"What started out as a boon for fans — the chance to see a big Hollywood hit in theaters every day for $10 a month — has turned into a struggle for survival at a company that hoped to shake up moviegoing.

As MoviePass runs low on cash, its subscribers have been subjected to ever-changing rules designed to curb demand and preserve the company’s dwindling resources.

MoviePass, owned by Helios & Matheson Analytics Inc., launched on the assumption it could offer fans daily movie admissions just under $10 a month. Since the company was paying theaters full price for tickets, the cash drain was instant and unrelenting. Hoped-for deals with major studios and the largest cinemas to share the costs never materialized.

Chief Executive Officer Mitch Lowe held an all-hands meeting with staff on Monday, where he suggested subscribers won’t be able to use their passes for some upcoming big releases, Business Insider reported Monday.

Neither MoviePass nor Helios & Matheson responded to phone and email requests for comment after normal business hours on Monday....."

Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2018)

MoviePass Shares Soar 200%, Then Plunge Even More After Service Raises Prices and Cuts Offerings
By Chris Morris/ Briefing/ MoviePass/ Fortune/ fortune.com

"Investors in MoviePass’s parent company are guzzling Dramamine Tuesday morning, as shares have been on a steep roller coaster, jumping more than 200% in early trading Tuesday, then quickly losing all of those gains—and more.

Shares of Helios and Matheson Analytics were down 30% as of 11:35 a.m. ET, after a steep climb in the first 20 minutes of trading. The jump came after MoviePass announced plans to increase the price of its standard plan from $9.95 per month to $14.95 per month.

Consumers are going to get less for that extra money, though. The service said it would begin limiting new movies in 1,000 theaters (at least) for the first two weeks of the film’s run. That’s angering customers, who were already upset after finding themselves locked out of the chance to use MoviePass to see _Mission: Impossible – Fallout_ last weekend. The service was down again on Monday.

These changes come just weeks after the company added surcharges for screenings during peak periods.

“These changes are meant to protect the longevity of our company and prevent abuse of the service. While no one likes change, these are essential steps to continue providing the most attractive subscription service in the industry. Our community has shown an immense amount of enthusiasm over the past year, and we trust that they will continue to share our vision to reinvigorate the movie industry,” said Mitch Lowe, MoviePass CEO.

That didn’t do much to assuage outrage on social media, though...."





MoviePass CEO announces in all-hands meeting  that Tickets to big upcoming movies will not be
available on the App


Richard


----------



## Kozman (Jul 31, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> MoviePass Subscribers Are Finding That This Deal is Getting Worse All the Time
> By Bloomberg/ Business/ Time/ time.com
> 
> "What started out as a boon for fans — the chance to see a big Hollywood hit in theaters every day for $10 a month — has turned into a struggle for survival at a company that hoped to shake up moviegoing.
> ...



I haven't had the opportunity to use my MP for a while now. However, from my most recent experiences they are doing their best to discourage it's use. They required you to take a photo of your ticket stub and submit it before you can proceed with the next movie purchase. Plus, the app is buggy. The last time I tried to use it I reserved a movie and went inside to purchase and the purchase was rejected. The cashier tried on a different register to no avail. I then tried to pick a different movie and the same thing happened. I went outside to get a good signal and tried my original movie again and the app informed me I already had it reserved! When I went inside the purchase went through. I did the photo and submitted it and then was informed I had to submit a photo of the second movie I unsuccessfully tried. I couldn't because I did not get the purchase to go through and had no ticket stub. You were allowed to pick I don't have the stub and give an explanation. The next day I got a nasty e-mail informing me of my obligation to submit the photo and that I get only a one time exemption. Another transgression of their rule would result in my account being cancelled. Is the app buggy on purpose? Who knows.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 31, 2018)

MoviePass CEO Announces in All-Hands Meeting That Tickets to Big Upcoming Movies Will Not Be Available on the App
By Jason Guerrasio/ Business Insider/ businessinsider.com


* "In an all-hands meeting on Monday, MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe announced that the upcoming big releases "Christopher Robin" and "The Meg" would not be available to subscribers, a source familiar with the matter told Business Insider. *
* The implication was that the practice of not offering tickets to major releases would continue for the foreseeable future. *
 MoviePass  subscribers were frustrated to find over the weekend that they couldn't order tickets through the app for the weekend's biggest release, "Mission: Impossible — Fallout," and it looks as if going forward they will continue to be shut out of major titles.

A source familiar with the matter told Business Insider that during an all-hands meeting on Monday, MoviePass CEO Mitch Lowe said the app would not make "Christopher Robin" and "The Meg" — the two major releases hitting theaters in the next two weeks — available to its subscribers, and he implied that the practice of not offering tickets to major movies would continue for the foreseeable future...."





"The Meg."
 Warner Bros. 


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 31, 2018)

In reality, Movie Pass really should be like II instant exchange inside 60 days. You get the leftovers. It seems it was a good ride, but not a sustainable model. Really, for $10 a month, can one complain that they have to wait a few weeks to see a big blockbuster?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 1, 2018)

MoviePass Isn't  Over (Yet), But These Are the Competitors Creeping In
By Adam Rosenberg/ Entertainment/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"MoviePass introduced us all to a new way of catching movies in theaters, and now the service's almost-demise has changed the landscape once again.

The MoviePass promise is a great idea on the face of things: For a single monthly price, subscribers get to indulge in regular trips to the theaters without bankrupting themselves. It's harder to see newer, more in-demand movies that are likely to sell out, but it's also easier to check out what's in theaters on a whim.

Everyone wins, ostensibly. Studios get more people seeing more movies. Theaters move more concessions. And moviegoers broaden their horizons, checking things out that they wouldn't normally schlep out and buy a ticket for.

It's a great idea that's struggled mightily in the execution, especially since dropping to an unsustainable $9.95/month subscription price last year. The dam broke in July when it came out that MoviePass was short on cash as outages plagued the service.

Lots of subscribers have had it with the recent outages. Others aren't down with the newly re-written rules. Regardless of where they're coming from, lots of folks are now rethinking their options when it comes to movie theaters and subscription services.

Here's a rundown of what all the options look like....."





Image: Ben Margot/AP/REX/Shutterstock




Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 1, 2018)

Richard, thanks for this current update.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 1, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> In reality, Movie Pass really should be like II instant exchange inside 60 days. You get the leftovers. It seems it was a good ride, but not a sustainable model. Really, for $10 a month, can one complain that they have to wait a few weeks to see a big blockbuster?



Yes! I find these articles overly negative. I enjoy the subscription, and actually never want to see a new big movie when it comes out anyway, don't like the crowds. For me, the changes that have happened are ok and love the system. It's always easy to say everyone is getting mad, etc. But that doesn't make it so. The complainers, as always, are the loudest. I'll be keeping my moviepass as long as I can.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 1, 2018)

And that's fine, but the original premise under which it was marketed was not "See movies that aren't popular enough today to draw crowds." It was "See any movie you want, any time, up to one movie per day."

I have an e-ticketed theater near me, so I have escaped the brunt of the changes. But, if I didn't, I would have cancelled by now. Every Thurs-Sun showing in every other theater in town has had surge pricing of $4/movie. I get if the biggest movie of the week has that during prime time, but every showing of every movie?


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 1, 2018)

I don’t have a MP subscription (I have a love/hate relationship with theaters) but I hope they stay in business. They have already had significant influence in the industry and by surviving they will continue to do so...hopefully...though if they survive I assume the likelihood is that they would be bought by a studio or other industry player.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 1, 2018)

bnoble said:


> And that's fine, but the original premise under which it was marketed was not "See movies that aren't popular enough today to draw crowds." It was "See any movie you want, any time, up to one movie per day."
> 
> I have an e-ticketed theater near me, so I have escaped the brunt of the changes. But, if I didn't, I would have cancelled by now. Every Thurs-Sun showing in every other theater in town has had surge pricing of $4/movie. I get if the biggest movie of the week has that during prime time, but every showing of every movie?



Sure, completely understand. I just don't like when articles imply everyone has a problem, too much sensationalism and exaggeration. Let me pick out some words and phrases: "almost-demise, struggled mightily, unsustainable, outages plagued", etc. There is some truth in all of that, however, let's be real. As many startups do, phase 1 is to get as many customers as possible and who cares if you lose money, phase 2 is to adjust and try to bring down costs, and phase 3 is to add on services or revenue via various methods (data, whatever). Look how many years Amazon lost money, it's not like they didn't know they were losing money! Many other (esp Internet) examples. I don't disagree with anyone who might be mad about the changes, of course they are entitled and justified to. But I am tired of news stories that use too many strong words, that is what I am complaining about, not people like you that have their reasons. 

I get the terms changed, they changed for me too, I am willing to live with it. But definitely, if you feel the service is no longer worth it, cancel it. That's the tradeoff for them. Eventually, they will find a sweet spot where it works (or die), they have cut deals with chains, and, enough people still like it. For me, one movie is over $10, and I pay $7.95/mo, so, not difficult to see the appeal. Even with the changes, if I go to one movie a month, I am ahead, so cancelling for me would either cost me money, or, I wouldn't go to movies. I am retired, can't stand noisy theaters, so for me, weekdays early is the best time anyway. The people who love movies and want to see 5 or more a month and are not retired so can (mostly) only go weekends are likely the most upset. For me, 2-3 a month is it so it's easy to find a date and time with no "surge". I actually go to more movies now than before Moviepass, so, it's definitely increased my traffic. 

I have noticed Sat Sun has "surge" pricing on every movie here as well (even 11PM), surprised me too, I could see 7PM. I have never looked yet on Thursday or Friday, might be true here also, might not, will have to look! Our surge pricing varies by time, $2-$4. They need to rename it as I doubt 11PM is surge time! But "surge" I don't think is accurate as you point out. I was at a movie a few weeks ago at 11PM, might have been 20 people there out of, oh maybe 500 seats. So, not surge!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 4, 2018)

MoviePass Might Die So That the MoviePass Model Can Live
By Rob Harvilla/ Movies/ Pop Culture/ The Ringer/ theringer.com

*"The too-good-to-be-true subscription service for moviegoers may be on the verge of collapse, but the idea behind it isn’t going away anytime soon.*

*MoviePass, the unwieldy utopian subscription service that has captivated casual theatergoers and confounded economists for the past year, has entered its GoFundMe stage. Which is to say, in all probability, its terminal stage. Here, from Friday, is a headline: “MoviePass Temporarily Shut Down Last Night Because They Ran Out of Money.” Here is a movie that you almost certainly did not see via MoviePass this past weekend: Mission: Impossible — Fallout. Here, as always, is a robust hashtag: #moviepassfail. Here is the reality: This was not sustainable. At least not in its current form. But somebody really ought to find a way to sustain it.*

*It was a rough weekend for everyone’s favorite “$9.95 a month for unlimited movie tickets” experience, an experience that gets less unlimited by the hour. Following a host of “technical issues” that rendered the app nigh-unusable Thursday night, reports surfaced that MoviePass had rushed to borrow $5 million in cash just to keep the service’s lights on this weekend. Here is a very complex economic term for that sort of maneuver: “payday loan.”...."*

*



*
*Getty Images/Ringer illustration*

*Richard*


----------



## bnoble (Aug 4, 2018)

I managed to catch a prime-time showing of Ant Man & the Wasp last night at a non-e-ticketed theater, no surge pricing. Color me shocked!


----------



## Kate Carson (Aug 4, 2018)

It was great while it lasted but Movie Pass is in a huge financial sinkhole. They are valued at less than $500,000. The App doesn't work now, the theatres can't process the cards, the reservations don't work even if you are at the box office window. Google their situation and if they are around in a few months, MAYBE consider signing up if they have their act together. Otherwise, at this point, it is a lost cause. I have 2 memberships and only got them 8 months ago. I signed up for annual programs and between 50% of the time it doesn't work and the few movies it did pay for, I am out about 30% more than if I had never signed up.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2018)

It seems to still work for me in my area. Last night we saw Spy Who Dumped Me. This morning there are still quite a few movies (BlindSpotting...) available and without surge.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2018)

If you live near an AMC, just sign up for their new program. Sure it is double the previous Movie Pass price of $10, but since it is through the theater where you would go to see the movies, you don't need to worry about any games, surge pricing and what not. You can only see three movies a week, but it still seems to be a pretty good deal and perhaps a better chance at survival than Movie Pass.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2018)

I most likely will join AMC Stub A-list when MoviePass dies. We don’t watch more than three movies a week so this should be perfect for us


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I most likely will join AMC Stub A-list when MoviePass dies. We don’t watch more than three movies a week so this should be perfect for us


If we lived closer to one we probably would sign up now. The closest AMC for us is about 25 minutes. We did sign up for their paid membership for $15 a year where you get free popcorn and beverage upgrades and you can purchase tickets in advance online without the extra $3.50 fee. Best of all my wife signed up for their original club using a promo where after three paid movies you ended up with $35 in bonuses to use, they gave them in $10, $10 and $15 increments. SInce she had $10 in her account she ended up using that toward the $15 and only paid $5 for it. We don't get free movies, but since we only go on the el-cheapo days of Tuesday and weekends before noon where movies are only $5.50pp, it works out for our one movie a week, if we are lucky. We have other theaters closer to us, but we prefer the AMC that is further away.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 6, 2018)

MoviePass Plan Changes Cut Users Down to Three Movies Per Month
By Adam Rosenberg/ Mashable/ mashable.com

"For any remaining MoviePass subscribers out there: Enjoy the one-movie-a-day plan while you can.

Starting on Aug. 15, MoviePass subscribers will be limited to three movies per month under the $9.95 per month plan. If that sounds familiar, it's because such a plan already existed in the old, pre-implosion version of the service.

Prior to the company running out of money in late July, customers had two subscription plans to choose from: The popular $9.95/month plan that allowed users to check out one movie per day, per month; and the slightly cheaper $7.95/month plan, which limited subscribers to — wait for it — three movies per month.

If you don't believe me, you can still see both plans for yourself on the MoviePass website right now (as of the morning of Aug. 6). Even after all the service issues over the past two weeks, the MoviePass website bizarrely never went down or changed at all.

The newly re-tooled $9.95/month plan won't be exactly the same. A press release from MoviePass notes that "many major studio first run films" are included, which appears to be a reversal on last week's revelation that first run releases wouldn't be as widely available through the service.

 That said, the press release is light on details here. Who knows what "many" means here?

MoviePass will also "suspend" Uber surge-style Peak Pricing for customers migrating to the new plan, as well as ticket verification. What's more, subscribers wanting to see more than three movies in a one-month period will be able to nab a discount of "up to $5" for additional tickets....."





Image: Shuttertock/ Take Photo


Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 6, 2018)

Put in a different light from the haters.... From Business Insider:

"More changes are coming if you have a MoviePass subscription, but this time they may actually be good for you."

"This may sound bad at first blush, as subscribers today can see one movie a day with the service, but MoviePass is also rolling back several recent changes that enraged many subscribers. Among them were added pricing for certain movies and showtimes, no access to major releases like "Mission: Impossible — Fallout," and a higher monthly fee of $14.95 a month. This new plan reverses all of those measures."

"This new option is meant to strike a balance between making MoviePass economically viable and appeasing customers, who complained about peak pricing and not being able to see major releases. While the new change is sure to anger some users, Lowe said only 15% of MoviePass subscribers saw more than three movies a month."

You would think they are speaking of two different companies!


----------



## Kozman (Aug 6, 2018)

Latest e-mail:

Dear MoviePass Member,

On August 15, 2018, we will hit the one-year anniversary of MoviePass’ revolutionary price point of $9.95 a month. We’ve experienced tremendous growth, and we know that at times, the frequent changes to our service have been frustrating to you. But through it all, one thing is clear: we’ve gotten people excited about going to the movies again.

Over the last year, we have tried different things and we’ve discovered what our members love about our service — the low price point and the ability to go to more than 91 percent of theaters nationwide. We’ve also learned what people don’t like about the service — features including Peak Pricing and Ticket Verification.

So now, with almost a full year of learnings under our belt, we’re introducing a new pricing plan that retains the features you love the most and removes the ones you don’t. Most importantly, this new plan will ensure that we can run a sustainable business and continue providing you with an amazing deal to go see movies in theaters.

*Here are the details:*


Under our new plan, MoviePass members will be able to see up to *three* standard movies a month for *$9.95*, and be given up to a *$5.00* discount to any additional movie tickets purchased. Today, 85 percent of MoviePass members go to three movies or less per month, so these changes cater to the majority of our movie-going community.

The new plan will include many major studio first-run films, however there will be some exceptions (note that theaters with e-ticketing will include all movies and showtimes with no restrictions).

We will be suspending Peak Pricing and Ticket Verification requirements for all members in the new plan described above.

Over the coming days, MoviePass members with a monthly subscription renewing on or after August 15th will be given the option in the MoviePass app to transition to the new plan. Quarterly and annual subscribers will not be impacted until their renewal date.
The truth is, disruption and innovation require staying flexible and having an open mind. We genuinely strive to offer you a service that is a great deal, and we believe that the new plan we’re introducing will be attractive to the majority of our members.

It’s been an exciting journey so far, and MoviePass is here to stay. Your endless support, understanding and enthusiasm are greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Mitch Lowe


----------



## LisaH (Aug 6, 2018)

I actually do not mind about the most recent change. Currently I am the 15% who saw a lot more than 3 three movies a month just because I could, but I don't mind reducing to 3 a month. Quite a few of movies are just not that great, so this change would potentially save me time


----------



## bnoble (Aug 7, 2018)

Kozman said:


> Latest e-mail:





LisaH said:


> I actually do not mind about the most recent change. Currently I am the 15% who saw a lot more than 3 three movies a month just because I could, but I don't mind reducing to 3 a month. Quite a few of movies are just not that great, so this change would potentially save me time



I'm with Lisa. That's not a terrible deal. $10 is a good price point for me, and while I'm a bit over 3/month, I would not mind paying $15 in a month where I saw one/week. It is unlikely I will see more than that without trying to stretch things. The elimination of surge pricing and the continued lack of any blocked titles at e-ticketed theaters keeps the right flexibility for me.


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 7, 2018)

I think I saw where their stock is down to 10 cents a share...

George


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2018)

I find this really amusing. Some think this isn't "a terrible deal"... $10 for three movies per month is, let's see, $3.33 per movie. I'd call that an exceedingly great deal. Assuming they stay in business but if you're only paying monthly then the most you risk is $10 or less, depending on how many movies you've already seen that month.

We are really becoming too critical... If I wanted to see even one movie each month I'd buy this since $10 is substantially less expensive than the everyday price near me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bnoble (Aug 7, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> Some think this isn't "a terrible deal"... $10 for three movies per month is


The original marketing promise was "one movie per day" at the same price point. So, yeah, compared to that it's not terrible, but it's not great.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 7, 2018)

bnoble said:


> The original marketing promise was "one movie per day" at the same price point. So, yeah, compared to that it's not terrible, but it's not great.



The original marketing promise, as stated by many when it was announced, was completely and accurately described as unsustainable. If you really are comparing a great deal today by any other standard to that price, then I would suggest you are being unreasonable. Once again, how could $3.33 per movie be called anything other than a great deal? Just wow.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 7, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> The original marketing promise, as stated by many when it was announced, was completely and accurately described as unsustainable. If you really are comparing a great deal today by any other standard to that price, then I would suggest you are being unreasonable. Once again, how could $3.33 per movie be called anything other than a great deal? Just wow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Exactly what I have been trying to say in this thread. We keep seeing massively biased negative posts about how every user is mad, and it's ridiculous. I agree with you, even one movie a month is a bargain today. Let alone 3. I believe their terms always said that they could change, and, it really shouldn't have been a surprise that they did. The emails from Moviepass have always said, repeatedly, they are experimenting with different methods to make things work, so, again, not surprising. If someone thinks it's not a good deal, cancel!


----------



## bbodb1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Regardless of Movie Pass' future, I hope Hollywood and the movie chains are paying attention to the fact their product is grossly overpriced.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 8, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> If you really are comparing a great deal today by any other standard to that price, then I would suggest you are being unreasonable. Once again, how could $3.33 per movie be called anything other than a great deal? Just wow.


But that's not the value proposition for me. I wan't going to moves _at all_ before I signed up. So, it's not like I'm suddenly saving all of this money. And, $10/month for up to 3 films is...okay. If it were $15/3, I would not buy it, because I would not spend $5/film. The value is not there for me.

But, you don't have to agree with me, or even think that my "meh, it's okay" attitude is reasonable, because your opinion about me is immaterial.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 11, 2018)

MoviePass Users Will Have to Choose Between 'Terrible Movie and Terrible Showtime' Each Day, 'NYP' Reports
By Josh Lami/ Movies/ Inquisitr/ inquisitr.com

*"Things have gone from bad to worse with MoviePass.*

*MoviePass users wishing to use the service this weekend for anything other than the low-rated Slender Man or the weeks-old movies Mission: Impossible – Fallout and Christopher Robin, may be in for an unpleasant surprise.*

*According to a recent report by the New York Post, MoviePass is not only limiting users to three movies per month, it’s now limiting users to choosing between only two movies per day. Today users could choose between Slender Man or Mission: Impossible – Fallout.*

*Another caveat is that users can either see Slenderman, currently rated at a 16 percent on Rotten Tomatoes, at a popular showtime, or they can see Mission: Impossible – Fallout at an unpopular time.*

*This is a significant downgrade from when MoviePass originally launched its movie-a-day service for the price of $9.95 per month.

CEO Mitch Lowe spoke to reporters from the NYP and confirmed the policy, but did mention the titles may change from day to day...."

Richard
*


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 11, 2018)

bnoble said:


> But that's not the value proposition for me. I wan't going to moves _at all_ before I signed up. So, it's not like I'm suddenly saving all of this money. And, $10/month for up to 3 films is...okay. If it were $15/3, I would not buy it, because I would not spend $5/film. The value is not there for me.



Fair enough. However, any objective perspective would disagree.



> But, you don't have to agree with me, or even think that my "meh, it's okay" attitude is reasonable, because your opinion about me is immaterial.



Seems like I hit a nerve. Sorry. Don’t take things too personally here...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 11, 2018)

MULTIZ321 said:


> *"Things have gone from bad to worse with MoviePass.*
> 
> *MoviePass users wishing to use the service this weekend for anything other than the low-rated Slender Man or the weeks-old movies Mission: Impossible – Fallout and Christopher Robin, may be in for an unpleasant surprise.*
> 
> *According to a recent report by the New York Post, MoviePass is not only limiting users to three movies per month, it’s now limiting users to choosing between only two movies per day. Today users could choose between Slender Man or Mission: Impossible – Fallout.*



False again. Saw all movies today in the app, went to see Christopher Robin. The Meg was there, Death of a Nation, Dog Days, etc. I don't know where you are getting this garbage news, but, it's fabricated.


----------



## Marathoner (Aug 11, 2018)

If you think people on TUG maximize their usage of timeshares, power MoviePass users do exponentially more

This and other outrageous stories about MoviePass usage:  “I’d check into a movie I had no intention of seeing just so I could use the bathroom,” says a heavy MoviePass user.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katienotopoulos/moviepass-scammers-poop-popcorn-vengence


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 11, 2018)

Marathoner said:


> If you think people on TUG maximize their usage of timeshares, power MoviePass users do exponentially more
> 
> This and other outrageous stories about MoviePass usage:  “I’d check into a movie I had no intention of seeing just so I could use the bathroom,” says a heavy MoviePass user.
> 
> https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/katienotopoulos/moviepass-scammers-poop-popcorn-vengence



Terrible! Well, he can only do that 3 times a month now. If he wants to pay $9.95 to use the bathroom 3 times, go for it!


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 12, 2018)

We did have the experience reported in "Things have gone from bad to worse."  Tried to use MP for our usual theater on Friday night and were limited to  two movies, one of which we had already seen.  Today (Saturday) movie selection seems to be back to normal (whatever that might be).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 12, 2018)

itchyfeet said:


> We did have the experience reported in "Things have gone from bad to worse."  Tried to use MP for our usual theater on Friday night and were limited to  two movies, one of which we had already seen.  Today (Saturday) movie selection seems to be back to normal (whatever that might be).



I don't doubt it, my beef is with the dishonest articles meant to only show negatives and never state the whole truth. For example, all the eticket movies have been available, no mention of that. Moviepass indicates in their communications and help that during the transition period to the new program things will be more limited and asked for patience. No mention of that. Etc. Only negatives, partial truths. These people have an agenda and it's to kill Moviepass because they hate it. You can guess who is behind that. There are plenty of other articles out there that are not so blatantly biased and without agendas. 

I disagree with the statement myself completely that "things have gone from bad to worse". For me, things have gone from great to not quite as great. It's funny as soon they will run out of such statements. What will they say next, things have gone from worse to more worse? More more more worse? 

Note there is an education related group wanting to fund Moviepass too, no mention of that. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 13, 2018)

I think it is simpler than that: News exists to get people to read it, so that more people see the associated advertising. People like reading negative news more than they like balanced/positive news. You can see this pattern over and over, not just with MP reporting.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 13, 2018)

I agree with that as well. In this case though, it sounds exactly like what someone at AMC would write. That's the source, IMHO, of these articles. Problem is, many believe these things. They should know better!


----------



## wackymother (Aug 13, 2018)

I've only been offered Slender Man for the past five days. I do not want to see Slender Man under any circumstances. I have not seen Mission Impossible, Eighth Grade, Teen Titans GO!, and many other movies. It's infuriating. I paid for a year upfront and now I'm getting zero service.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 13, 2018)

We are only being offered Slender Man, and The Meg, at all movie theaters within 30 miles.  Which makes no sense, because they are both new releases, and movies that have been out for weeks, are not available.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 13, 2018)

Right this second (Monday at 4:45PM), the non-e-ticketed multiplex in town has zero available showings for any movie. Same for the two smaller art-house/college campus theaters. The e-ticketed theater has all showings of all films available (there are no 3D/IMAX screens at this theater).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 14, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> We are only being offered Slender Man, and The Meg, at all movie theaters within 30 miles.  Which makes no sense, because they are both new releases, and movies that have been out for weeks, are not available.



Read the email from Moviepass and the help in the app. It's temporary.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 14, 2018)

Maybe. The email only promised to remove the requirement to take pictures of ticket stubs and surge pricing. They did not say all showings would be available. In fact, they said (emphasis added):

The new plan will include many major studio first-run films, however *there will be some exceptions
*​I think it will get better, and maybe a lot better, but if you don't have an e-ticketed theater near you, it's still an open question. I do have one, so am not too bothered either way.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 14, 2018)

It has been ridiculous the last few days. No movies were available near where I live, but 40 miles away in Santa Cruz, there are a few showings available. No way I will drive 1 hour to save $10. I will cancel if it continues this way after tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 14, 2018)

The help section says the current restrictions are just until the new plan completely rolls out. Obviously only time will tell.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 15, 2018)

MoviePass Has Less Than 3 Months Left Before It Runs Out of Cash - and Its Latest Changes Won't Save It
By Troy Wolverton/ Business Insider/ businessinsider.com


*"MoviePass' parent company, Helios and Matheson Analytics, has less than three months of cash left at the rate it was burning through its funds in the second quarter.*
*Even reducing its burn rate by the amount executives have predicted wouldn't do much to stem the flow.*
*When it's run low on funds in the past, Helios and Matheson has repeatedly issued and sold new shares to raise cash.*
*But that tactic may be coming to an end; it already increased its share count by more than 9,000% in the past two weeks, and its stock price is inching closer and closer to $0.*
Enjoy your MoviePass subscription while you've got it. You may not be able to use it three months from now.

Helios and Matheson Analytics, the parent company of MoviePass, has less than three months' worth of cash left, the company revealed Tuesday in its quarterly report.

And that may be overstating things. It could run out of cash much sooner than that if it has overstated the degree to which new restrictions on the service — including a new three-movies-a-month limitation — will reduce the rate at which it burns through cash.

The company cautioned investors in the report that its cash was running low, and it reissued a "going concern" warning. The company did not immediately respond to a request for further comment.

"Without additional funding, the company will not have sufficient funds to meet its obligations within one year" from Tuesday, the company said in its quarterly report. "These factors raise substantial doubt about the company's ability to continue as a going concern."

As of Friday, Helios and Matheson had just $26 million in cash on hand. It had another $25.4 million on deposit at its merchant bank, which processes payments on its behalf.

By contrast, the company burned through more than $219 million in the first six months of the year — $150.8 million of that in the second quarter. The company burned cash in the second quarter at a rate of about $50.3 million a month — an amount nearly equal to all of the company's cash and accounts receivable on Friday....."





Things are starting to look dire at MoviePass.
 Hollis Johnson/Business Insider



Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 16, 2018)

Movie pass today just made changes that make it impossible to use.  I am not renewing but I am paid up to January.  

I was fine with all changes,  I wasn't happy that they took away my ability to see a move again, and I didn't even care about the 3 a week, but today they pick the schedule for what movies are available.  In a 24 screen theater I had 1 stinking choice.  I want to see a movie on my schedule NOT your schedule.  

That is going to be the death of moviepass right there. 

AMC A list at least lets me chose my movies, not picks them for me. 

It was good why it lasted.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 16, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Movie pass today just made changes that make it impossible to use.  I am not renewing but I am paid up to January.
> 
> I was fine with all changes,  I wasn't happy that they took away my ability to see a move again, and I didn't even care about the 3 a week, but today they pick the schedule for what movies are available.  In a 24 screen theater I had 1 stinking choice.  I want to see a movie on my schedule NOT your schedule.
> 
> ...


I am with you on this. I pretty much tolerated all the arbitrary changes until this one. I am not going to plan my life around MP so I can see a movie of my choice. My friends and I planned to see Crazy Rich Asians tomorrow a week ago because that’s the only day we could all get together. Now I have to pay out of pocket because it’s not on MP’s calendar.  I hope this is only temporary as they say. Otherwise, I’ll cancel next month (this month has already been paid).


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 16, 2018)

It's definitely a hassle, they say it's temporary, we'll see. I have no problem if it is temporary. Don't like AMC's deal as it's too expensive, and, none near me. I will never pay that much, I just won't see movies, will rent them. But Sinemia has a good sale going on now also.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 17, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> It's definitely a hassle, they say it's temporary, we'll see. I have no problem if it is temporary. Don't like AMC's deal as it's too expensive, and, none near me. I will never pay that much, I just won't see movies, will rent them. But Sinemia has a good sale going on now also.


The problem is will they survive the temporary problem? I suspect they are hemorrhaging subscribers. They need to fix the problems and fast if they wish to survive. We don't have Movie Pass, but if we lived close enough to an AMC we would consider subscribing to AMC A List.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 17, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is will they survive the temporary problem? I suspect they are hemorrhaging subscribers. They need to fix the problems and fast if they wish to survive. We don't have Movie Pass, but if we lived close enough to an AMC we would consider subscribing to AMC A List.



I agree with if they survive, but they have more interested investors too so not sure it's as dire as some claim. AMC is simply not worth the money, to us at least. We really don't like AMC theaters either. $19.95 is a non starter. 

If you want to read about the potential investors:

https://qz.com/1351846/a-group-of-student-investors-thinks-it-can-save-moviepass/


----------



## tompalm (Aug 17, 2018)

Movie Pass lost it’s credabilty. Their website was down a month ago when I went to see a movie and I paid out of pocket. A week after that, Movies were available in the morning, but by afternoon I couldn’t get them with my Movie Pass. My monthly payment was on the 7th each month, so I canceled before August 7 and they notified me that I would not be allow to rejoin for nine months.  I canceled anyway and thought they would be shutting down in a few days. Looks like they are still in business and I hope they continue and get back to how things were when they started. Good luck to all that are still with them.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 17, 2018)

It's really kind of amusing to read complaints about a service that costs $10/mth with the same amount of anger other threads show directed to timeshare companies for purchases which cost tens of thousands. I suppose the cost doesn't matter, some people just get upset and need to complain. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 17, 2018)

Ken555 said:


> It's really kind of amusing to read complaints about a service that costs $10/mth with the same amount of anger other threads show directed to timeshare companies for purchases which cost tens of thousands. I suppose the cost doesn't matter, some people just get upset and need to complain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I am complaining because they used a bait and switch once you signed up.  I liked the pass and its flexibility.  I didn't disagree with previous changes,  However,  I don't like being told what movies I can see on a particular day.  Besides this is in the lounge and it has nothing to do with Timeshares.  The post was already here on Movie pass we are just commenting on changes in things that effect us. I don't think it is the same amount of anger as other threads, but I am pretty happy with my TSs who we have to went about something.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> today they pick the schedule for what movies are available. In a 24 screen theater I had 1 stinking choice. I want to see a movie on my schedule NOT your schedule.


I'm not sure if it is because I don't transition to the new plan until later this month but I see lots more at my non-e-ticketed multiplex than just the ones on the list---local art houses too. Time will tell, I guess, and I'm still banking on the fact that my local e-ticketed theater will be spared most of this. If so, happy to continue rolling with them but if not I won't miss it all that much.


----------



## puppymommo (Aug 17, 2018)

The new plan of only 6 movies you can see at any one time is a deal-breaker for me, too. Although if I only saw 3 movies a month it would still be a savings over the $5 Tuesday deal at my closest theater. I might consider the AMC plan but the location is not very convenient to me. I'm not mad because I knew from the start it couldn't last. Just sad to see it go.


----------



## rhonda (Aug 17, 2018)

Just curious, for those who are/were using MP ... how far is your typical theatre?  (Typical being the one you tend to frequent ... might not be closest or favorite ... but works well for you.)

My closest is an AMC 10-plex 30 miles out ... all 2-lane mountain road with lots of accidents, lane closures, etc.  I never even considered MP as I wouldn't drive the distance to see a film.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 17, 2018)

4 theaters within 20 min drive from my house.  An AMC 24, two ShowBiz, a 14 and a 10 screen (this location also has a bowling alley), and 1 studio movie grill option.  Most are between 8 and 10 miles from me.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 17, 2018)

Closest to me is ~7 miles, and it's our favorite since it's brand new. It's not a chain, closest chain is 24 miles, Cinemark, which we do not like as it has reserved seating and is further anyway. Closest AMC is ~70 miles.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 17, 2018)

I live in a medium-sized town (about 120K) with two multiplexes: One newly-renovated Cinemark w/20 screens, and one regional chain (Goodrich) w/16. The latter has an e-ticketing agreement with MP. There are also two art house theaters in town. One has a beautiful, large theater with an organ (!) and two small screening rooms. The other has 3-4 modest-sized screens. All of these are within about 15 minutes or less.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 24, 2018)

Struggling MoviePass Pulls the Plug on Annual Subscriptions 

https://nypost.com/2018/08/24/strug...ed&utm_medium=syndicated&utm_source=flipboard

Richard


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 25, 2018)

I am an annual pass holder and I never got the email asking if I wanted a refund. The story above indicated that happened.


----------



## Kozman (Aug 25, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I am an annual pass holder and I never got the email asking if I wanted a refund. The story above indicated that happened.


I too am an annual member. I did not get the e-mail either.


----------



## frankf3 (Aug 25, 2018)

Kozman said:


> I too am an annual member. I did not get the e-mail either.



I'm an Annual member holder   A buddy who got the pass at the same time I did and I both got the emails.  I'm amused, he's a bit less happy.   Movie Pass is flailing, this kind of change was just a matter of time.


----------



## breezez (Aug 25, 2018)

DW and I have Annual Pass - Think at this rate we should just cancel.   I would be pissed off if they auto renewed my account then went out of business, which is were they are headed.


----------



## breezez (Aug 28, 2018)

Funny thing is if wife and I go watch a movie this week using our pass, movie pass will spend more than 1250 shares of their company on our 2 tickets.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 29, 2018)

A new-to-me clause: if you cancel a month-to-month account, you have to wait 9 months to sign up again.


----------



## breezez (Aug 29, 2018)

bnoble said:


> A new-to-me clause: if you cancel a month-to-month account, you have to wait 9 months to sign up again.



In less than 9 months they will be broke.  

There market cap is hovering around $12 million.

They say they have 3 million subscribers and you can only watch 3 movies a month.   It’s just a matter of weeks and they go broke.  If average subscriber watched 2 movies a month and MPAA say average ticket cost US is $9.83. They would be hemorrhaging money at more than double revenue.

There entire market cap is worth every subscriber watching .42 movies in a month.

Annual subscribers if you cancel now you might get a little back before they go bust.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 29, 2018)

breezez said:


> In less than 9 months they will be broke.
> 
> There market cap is hover $12 million.
> 
> ...



Maybe maybe not. They have other potential investors, please see a previous post of mine. I doubt they are paying the full price to all theaters, so, I don't think it's as simple as you propose. I would indeed be leery if I had an annual sub, no doubt, but I have a monthly sub. No reason to cancel, still seeing movies, still saving money.


----------



## breezez (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Maybe maybe not. They have other potential investors, please see a previous post of mine. I doubt they are paying the full price to all theaters, so, I don't think it's as simple as you propose. I would indeed be leery if I had an annual sub, no doubt, but I have a monthly sub. No reason to cancel, still seeing movies, still saving money.



I can accept that they may not pay full freight, but I can say AMC refused to give them a 20% rebate on tickets and started there own program.   So my guess is some theaters are kicking back 20-30%. But others are full freight.

The issue is even with kick backs on full fares they are still burn money faster than they bring it in.   When your shares are less than 2 cents.   You can’t exactly issue more shares to raise revenue.  Who would keep buying them. After the disaster of last reverse split all that will do is give them more room to go down.

There was a survey done the other day and the sampling surveyed had over mid 40% fed up with constant rule changes, Card not working at theaters, and constant erosion of benefits.   While I do agree this was just a poll it doesn’t bode well when almost 50% of your brand base plans on throwing in the towel.

When your stock was at 52Week High of $9,715 split adjusted and is now at $.019.  It’s not pretty

My annual pass expires week before Thanksgiving.   I plan on cancelling or switching to a monthly account.   Paying them for another year just doesn’t seem like a smart move in their situation.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 29, 2018)

breezez said:


> I can accept that they may not pay full freight, but I can say AMC refused to give them a 20% rebate on tickets and started there own program.   So my guess is some theaters are kicking back 20-30%. But others are full freight.
> 
> The issue is even with kick backs on full fares they are still burn money faster than they bring it in.   When your shares are less than 2 cents.   You can’t exactly issue more shares to raise revenue.  Who would keep buying them. After the disaster of last reverse split all that will do is give them more room to go down.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't pay for another year either. But gladly for another month. There are undoubtedly full freight theaters, there is no way they have contacted every theater including the one offs. However, I suspect they continue to work the list. They will not be issuing more shares, they have venture capital who wants to throw in money (not sure for what, surely not shares!). Also, don't forget not everyone goes during prime hours, and some are seniors like me. The ticket today to see the Meg cost $6.50 full price. On Tuesdays here, the price is far less. So, no idea what the average price would be. I know some areas are far more of course, and there are also budget theaters with second runs that are far less. Not sure what the deal is with those e-ticketed theaters, are any of them AMC? Maybe those are the ones with deals? We know (well, they claim) that the vast majority of their customers see < 3 movies a month. I don't think they specified the true average of those. They did need to get rid of the customers seeing many more per month obviously. Didn't make the happy of course, but, they had to. I believe it is salvageable. They have no fully leveraged all of the cost cutting and revenue increases they have yet either. In a business like this, it's always a case of is there enough capital to follow through with the plan, or, like most, were they undercapitalized.


----------



## breezez (Aug 29, 2018)

I just checked my account I have seen 35 movies since I signed 10 months ago Before the pass I had not been to movies in over 2 years.

Where we live it typically costs $12.50 evening movies or weekends at most theaters.    Some have mid week mid day specials.

Normally I can gather the end game behind something, but I am not sure I get there end game or value in data they  collect.

I first thought they were going to hammer movie chains saying look how we have increased ticket sales and fight for kickbacks they eventually did AMC refused and fought them back, MP fired back blocking access to some AMC prime locations during prime time.   AMC fired back with its own version of MP....   Theater chains are fighting it as they don’t want margins crushed and people getting mindset to where price of movie is almost free.

Trust me I wish this thing worked as I lost plenty on the stock.    

But as far as a venture capital firm giving them money, I would think it more likely one just starts slowly buying up the open shares.  12M market cap with daily volume of more than 44 times float it would not be hard for one to take and manipulate stock price at times by putting in a huge sale order to shake a few more peeps free of their shares.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 29, 2018)

breezez said:


> But as far as a venture capital firm giving them money, I would think it more likely one just starts slowly buying up the open shares.  12M market cap with daily volume of more than 44 times float it would not be hard for one to take and manipulate stock price at times by putting in a huge sale order to shake a few more peeps free of their shares.



I am guessing you did not read the article then, they have their reasons. MoviePass turned them down, at least at first. Of course, they could do as you suggest, we'll see. AMC is vastly overpriced, I'd not go to the movies before I'd ever pay their price. Or, I'd go and just pay, don't have an AMC around me anyway. I do realize they rejected Moviepass offer. Not sure about Cinemark, Regal, and all the other chains. Cinemark rules around DFW. 

I can get to second runs here for $1.25 Tuesdays, $1.50 all day every other day. Tuesdays are $4.00 all day at non second run theaters. I suspect there are numerous people who see one or even < 1 per month, I know, why have a subscription. Beats me. I just don't know how to guess what the average is. Obviously MP has the data. To me, they must think they can survive, else they would have already folded. They have a lot of data. There is definitely value in their data, whether or not they have time to monetize it, not sure. 

I definitely did not purchase their stock, though, can see why one might have. 

While I don't believe they are in great shape, and, am convinced they have angered some (many) customers, I am not sure they wanted those customers anyway. I think it grew more than they thought, and this impacted them. Cutting back to their (now) target customers is likely a good thing. Whether or not it's good enough, I don't have any idea nor does anyone else. We can just guess!

I don't buy the concept that paying less for a ticket means the theater earns less. No way. That I now see 3 movies a month, where, I used to see maybe 6 a year, means more revenue for the theater, not less.


----------



## breezez (Aug 29, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> I am guessing you did not read the article then, they have their reasons. MoviePass turned them down, at least at first. Of course, they could do as you suggest, we'll see. AMC is vastly overpriced, I'd not go to the movies before I'd ever pay their price. Or, I'd go and just pay, don't have an AMC around me anyway. I do realize they rejected Moviepass offer. Not sure about Cinemark, Regal, and all the other chains. Cinemark rules around DFW.
> 
> I can get to second runs here for $1.25 Tuesdays, $1.50 all day every other day. Tuesdays are $4.00 all day at non second run theaters. I suspect there are numerous people who see one or even < 1 per month, I know, why have a subscription. Beats me. I just don't know how to guess what the average is. Obviously MP has the data. To me, they must think they can survive, else they would have already folded. They have a lot of data. There is definitely value in their data, whether or not they have time to monetize it, not sure.
> 
> ...


I used to hate AMC too hence why we stopped going, but when I got MP we started going and the funny thing was we got the stubs card so every other time we went we got a $5 stubs reward just of our MP ticket purchases.

A few months latter we had two new theaters open Xscape and Goodrich both blow AMC out the park.

And food way better to.

Nachos at Goodrich $11.00





Nachos at AMC $7.99


----------



## Patri (Aug 30, 2018)

And neither falls off the table!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 3, 2018)

MoviePass Subscribers Aren't Going to the Movies, and That's What MoviePass Wants
By Bryan Bishop/ Entertainment/ Film/ Culture/ The Verge/ theverge.com

"MoviePass subscribers have had a tough go of it over the last six months, with the service changing terms, dropping unlimited moviegoing, limiting access to first-run movies, and in at least once instance, going offline completely because it ran out of money. The myriad changes have removed most of the incentives that made MoviePass a compelling value in the first place, so customers have been using it less and less — and according to the head of MoviePass’ parent company, that’s exactly what the owners want.

“People are going to less than one movie a month,” Helios and Matheson CEO Ted Farnsworth said on Tuesday during a chat at _The Wrap_’s entertainment industry conference, TheGrill. “So technically, subscription alone right now is doing just fine, now it’s tacking on all the other things on top of it.”

It’s such a casual admission that it’s easy to overlook just how absurd Farnsworth’s statement is. MoviePass, the company that sold itself as a friend to cinema and moviegoers because it wanted to encourage audiences to see as many movies as possible, considers it “just fine” that subscribers are seeing less than one movie a month with it. The service has thrown up so many barriers to access that its subscribers aren’t using it regularly. Success!

From a business standpoint, this lack of use is obviously what MoviePass — and Helios and Matheson — need to survive. The MoviePass all-you-can-eat subscription was never sustainable financially, with the company shelling out full price for movie tickets to theaters even while it was taking in only $9.95 a month from subscribers. If people actually used MoviePass, there’s no way the subscription side of its business _couldn’t_ run at a loss, but that’s where the “things on top of it” Farnsworth refers to come into play...."





Photo by Vjeran Pavic / The Verge


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 3, 2018)

We finally signed up for AMC A-List. While it is $20 a month, the ability to see up to three movies in a day (and for the week) was what was most appealing. Our closest AMC is about 20-25 minutes away. We prefer the seats and experience at the AMC to be superior to any other theaters that we have nearby. We have only used it one time so far, seeing all three movies last Saturday. We will probably go twice this weekend, seeing two one day and one another. It isn't ideal and it would be great if there was an AMC closer to us. Though I prefer to knock out all the movies at one time than to kill so many days if we tried to see three (or more) on three different days.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 4, 2018)

We are still going to 3 movies a month, 2 of which we wouldn't likely otherwise see thanks to Moviepass. That we can use it at most any theater in any town we are in (such as one offs like in Lake Tahoe) is a big advantage for us over those theater specific plans. Since we are travelling so much now, it's a requirement if we want to go to the movies.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 4, 2018)

I cancelled mine, and I don't miss it.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 18, 2018)

MoviePass Parent Company Under Investigation by New York Attorney General
From Daily Beast/ dailybeast.com

"New York Attorney General Barbara Underwood opened an investigation into MoviePass’ parent company, probing whether it “misled” investors about its financials. CNBC reports the attorney general’s office is in the “early stages” of its investigation into Helios and Matheson Analytics. The company said in a statement that it is “fully cooperating” with the investigation. “We believe our public disclosures have been complete, timely and truthful and we have not misled investors,” the company said. “We look forward to the opportunity to demonstrate that to the New York Attorney General.” The parent company reported a loss of $100 million in August, which reportedly puts it on track to “blow through its remaining assets in the span of months.” MoviePass had experienced outages months ago after it ran out of money, and it has since adjusted its offerings...."





*Mike Segar/Reuters*


Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Oct 18, 2018)

Shareholders are definitely not happy, no doubt about it! But, as a customer, will continue to use as long as it lasts, it just makes financial sense for us. There is no other program that we can use really.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 18, 2018)

My annual pass expires in january and I will NOT be renewing.


----------



## DRIless (Nov 13, 2018)

I went to _First Man_ last night and am on the 3movies/month monthly plan.  My companion is still on an annual unlimited subscription and they had no options at the same 20 theater multiplex.  Do you think they're being "limited?"


----------



## bnoble (Nov 14, 2018)

I cancelled a few months ago, and thought about re-starting with the winter coming up. There are no e-ticketed theaters anywhere near me now. I'd rather do Sinemia, even though they have the initiation fee.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 14, 2018)

Sinemia also has a $1.80 ticketing fee (ea ticket) on top of the fee to to e-ticket.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 14, 2018)

I cancelled Movie pass 2 months ago after having it for a year and a half.  I started with a 6 month groupon.  Before movie pass I went to the theaters maybe twice a year.  I might hit the new star wars move and maybe something else.  

Movie pass got way too restrictive.  Even in the best of times I probably average 1.5 movies a month.  It was like time sharing.  I got a little discount and it made me go out.  A month was $9.99 vs the single nighttime movie cost of $13.95 with tax.  I was also a bit of a scofflaw and bought a second one for my now 17 year old son, who was 16 (not the 18 the rules dictated).  It was somewhat rare mother-older teen time.  With movie pass, and we had the 3 movie a month, there might be 1 movie a day and if you didn't buy it by 3pm (even for a 7pm show) they might have reached the limit they were selling for that movie at that theater.  I could never see even one movie that was my first choice for the last 3 months.  I saw Crazy Rich Asians- which we enjoyed but was a 3rd or 4th choice but the only thing available and nothing even remotely interesting available the rest of the month.  The next month we saw the House with Clocks in the Walls -would give 2 star but again only choice and knew I was cancelling but wanted to go see something.  We also went to Collette, which I probably wouldn't have minded but my son was hating so we sneaked into Venom, which he had already seen, paying full price because we could never get it with movie pass.  Our theater has assigned seats so sneaking can be difficult but it was a Tuesday night and Venom only had 6 other people in the theater- still not available with moviepass.  It was available but only one day a week not the first week but for the next 3 weeks.  Collette only had 2 other people and they might have been there because it was the only moviepass movie available.  

I switched to Sinema.  It is quite a bit more expensive.  I went with the 2 person pass so I can order 2 from my phone rather than one per phone and without bending the rules I can go to a movie with my either son, my DH, or a friend.   It works out to $26.00 ($13 each) if i go to one movie with 2 tickets per month.  No savings over no program.  If I go to 2 movies for 2 then the cost is  $16.80 ($8.40 each) and for 3 movies $13.40 ($6.70 each).  I also get enough reward points for a free pop corn ever other visit and can order tickets weeks in advance including special event movies.  We went to the early premier of Crimes of Grindwald last night.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 14, 2018)

AMC has the Tuesday $5 movies, and we try to go at least twice a month for that deal.  We saw Nutcracker the first week it was released.  

The theater we visit near Disney in Orlando is really nice because it's usually empty.  It's at the West Oaks Mall in Ocoee, FL.  That one has the great recliners, brand new, and we go there almost as much as our local theater in a year.  

If you go to that theater before noon, the seats are cheap.  I think it was $3.75 for our before-noon movie at that theater.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 14, 2018)

There are variants depending on how cheap your theater is, and, what cheap days they offer. Here, it's $5 Tuesdays which sounds good, but, we always do the popcorn and drink thing, which as most everywhere is a small fortune. On a movie plan, better for us to go on a Monday, and "pay" full price (since they are paying it, not us), and that here gets us 50% off popcorn and drinks, making them far more reasonable. That saves far more than Tuesdays lower ticket price. 

Regarding Sinemia, I am not sure tschwa2 considered the *new* $1.80 ticketing fee in his Sinemia writeup of costs. It really makes Sinemia not so good. They, like MP, changed the terms in the middle of peoples subscriptions. It's $1.80 you pay for every ticket in addition to the convenience fee, in addition to your monthly fee.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 14, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Regarding Sinemia, I am not sure tschwa2 considered the *new* $1.80 ticketing fee in his Sinemia writeup of costs. It really makes Sinemia not so good. They, like MP, changed the terms in the middle of peoples subscriptions. It's $1.80 you pay for every ticket in addition to the convenience fee, in addition to your monthly fee.



I did.  It is $20 per month plus $1.50 per ticket convenience fee plus $1.80 per ticket. 
1 Movie/2 tix $26.60 for one movie- $13.30 each,  
2 Movies (+$6.60) $33.20-  $8.30 each
3 Movies (+$6.60) $39.80- $6.64 each

3 movies is still a lot per month so I am hoping to average around 2.1 movies a month.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 14, 2018)

Ah, ok. Of course, if you can, use Facebook as they currently pay the convenience fee for you..... That would change your math a good bit and make the cost lower.

So, the math for having no plan at all (for us) total cost including refreshments:

Per person, cheap Tuesdays, $5 ticket + $10 combo = $15, 2 of us, so $30, or $90 for 3 movies a month
Per person, cheap Monday combos, $8 + $5 combo = $13, 2 of us, $26 or $78 for 3 movies a month

With Sinemia assuming 3 movies per month and using your numbers:

Non Mondays
1 Movie $13.30 + $10 combo = $23.30 each, a loss compared to Tuesdays without a plan
2 Movies $8.30 + $10 combo = $18.30 each, a loss compared to Tuesdays without a plan
3 Movies $6.64 + $10 combo = $16.64 each, a loss compared to Tuesdays without a plan

We would lose money.

Mondays:
1 Movie $13.30 + $5 combo = $18.30 each, a loss compared to Tuesdays without a plan
2 Movies $8.30 + $5 combo = $13.30 each, a gain compared to Tuesdays without a plan, about even for Mondays without a plan
3 Movies $6.64 + $5 combo = $11.64 each, a gain no matter how I work it compared to cash, but not much

But, if you remove that $1.50 convenience fee (Facebook), it becomes more worth it. That $1.80 transaction fee is going to kill it for a lot of folks though I suspect.

We do 3 or more movies a month. This month, it's a definite 4 as will be December.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 14, 2018)

Most movies are not worth even the $5.  For whatever reason, my popcorn habit has eased a bit.  I have been on a low-carb diet, and if I can get past the delicious smell of the popcorn in the lobby, I am okay sitting in my seat without it.  I take an Atkins bar that is very much like Baby Ruth and satisfies my hunger in the theater.  

Now Rick would rather take a Subway 12" Steak N Cheese and eat that during the movie.  He does that most of the time.  He is a major carb eater, and he is skinny.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2018)

We have been on AMC A-List for two months and have seen three movies every week except one when we didn't go. There will also be two weeks in December when we will be on a cruise where we will miss the movies. We do like that with AMC, we can see all three movies on the same day. We can see any movie we want, including IMAX and Dolby Theater. We like that we can reserve well in advance. We usually make all three movie reservations for Friday night. Though this week we won't make it on Friday and will probably go on the night before THanksgiving then again on the day after.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 14, 2018)

AMC would be cheaper than Sinemia for sure. The downsides are it's AMC only. The upside is if they are near you and many places you go, that's not a problem and it's cheap at that point. Nearest AMC to me is 45 miles, not really a useful option given I am just a few miles from a theater. It's a beautiful top notch 2 year old theater, just not a chain theater.

Sinemia is barely cheaper than cash for me as well. However, while out of town, it could be useful since on vacation, yes I go to movies there at times, I could use whatever is close by. And in many places, tickets are way more than here so that's when it can make more sense.

Hoping that tschwa2 knows that Facebook charges NO convenience fee for online tickets.

Even though I have a 120" screen, I still find it nice to go to the movies. We enjoy the experience. Get's us out of the house when we are home.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 14, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> AMC would be cheaper than Sinemia for sure. The downsides are it's AMC only. The upside is if they are near you and many places you go, that's not a problem and it's cheap at that point. Nearest AMC to me is 45 miles, not really a useful option given I am just a few miles from a theater. It's a beautiful top notch 2 year old theater, just not a chain theater.
> 
> Sinemia is barely cheaper than cash for me as well. However, while out of town, it could be useful since on vacation, yes I go to movies there at times, I could use whatever is close by. And in many places, tickets are way more than here so that's when it can make more sense.
> 
> ...


Proximity to an AMC is one downer for us. The AMC we go to is a 25 minute drive for us. Thus why we hit all three movies in the same night. If they started to restrict that, we would quickly be out.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 16, 2018)

I saw this today:

https://www.thestar.com/entertainme...ch-class-action-lawsuit-over-hidden-fees.html

Friends of mine say they can't even get into Sinemia right now?

And then this about AMC:

https://www.fool.com/investing/2018/11/13/amc-is-running-into-the-same-problems-as-moviepass.aspx

Geez!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2018)

I have days where not a single movie is playing in the 3 theaters that are closest to me.  One theater is a 24 screen, one 14 and one 10.  And not a single movie, unbelievable. 

my annual is up in January.   No renewal for me.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 16, 2018)

At this point with MP, the best results can only be achieved where they have electronic ticketing so you can see any movie at any time, at least I think. I do not live in such an area. It seems they are all struggling a bit now! I hate that as I like the idea.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 16, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> At this point with MP, the best results can only be achieved where they have electronic ticketing so you can see any movie at any time, at least I think.



They used to have 3 theater with eticketing in the entire Houston area, however they removed the 2 Studio Movie grills, so now only the art house River Oaks theater is left.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 17, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> They used to have 3 theater with eticketing in the entire Houston area, however they removed the 2 Studio Movie grills, so now only the art house River Oaks theater is left.



Yeah, last time I was out of town there were zero where I was. So, with Sinemia adding more and more fees, AMC so far is only increasing prices but we have none, not many options left for such a plan. I'd greatly prefer a plan where we can go to any theater, not just one chain as any given chain does not exist in all areas.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 17, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> the best results can only be achieved where they have electronic ticketing so you can see any movie at any time


Many were removed (including all but one in Michigan.) My guess is that the theaters in question were unwilling to renew an agreement at the rates MP was willing to pay.
https://www.reddit.com/r/MoviePassClub/comments/9pvjb6/megathread_list_of_theaters_removed_from/


----------



## Steve Fatula (Nov 20, 2018)

Now it looks lie Sinemia is going to have physical cards again, to avoid any online ticketing fees. That were free anyway when using Facebook to purchase them, but still, less hassle.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 6, 2018)

MoviePass Is Still Alive, Announces New 2019 Plans and Location-Based Pricing
By Zack Sharf/ IndieWire/ indiewire.com

"Just when you thought MoviePass was down and out for the count, here comes CEO Mitch Lowe with brand new changes for the service. MoviePass is remodeling once again for the new year and has announced a three-tier pricing system for 2019. The new model will cost users anywhere from $9.95 to $24.95 a month to see a total of 36 movies a year. Subscribers can see three films per month.

The biggest change to MoviePass is a location-based pricing system that will make the service more expensive for moviegoers in high demand cities such as New York and Los Angeles. While MoviePass is offering three different plans, each one will be set at a price depending on where you live. The most basic plan, for instance, will still cost more in New York and Los Angeles then in smaller cities.

The “select plan” is designed as MoviePass’ entry level offering. The plan costs anywhere from $9.95 to $14.95 depending on the location zone and offers a subscriber three 2D movies a month. Additionally, films on the “select plan” are not available on MoviePass during their opening weekends. The “all access plan” is priced between $14.95 and $19.95 per month and includes three 2D each month at any point during their run, including opening weekend....."





MoviePass

MoviePass



Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 6, 2018)

The $14.95 actually isn't a bad deal. I believe it said new subscribers only though. Assuming they don't change the plan of course!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 6, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> The $14.95 actually isn't a bad deal. I believe it said new subscribers only though. Assuming they don't change the plan of course!



Provided they don't cut and run and discontinue services mid year like they did last year.  I have an annual pass that expires in January, and I haven't even been able to find a movie available in the last few months.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 6, 2018)

What makes the $14.95 all access deal good is any theater any 2d movie. Sitting here in Hilton Head for example, there is no AMC. As there aren't in many places we go. Plans that allow any theater are important to us. Sometimes while traveling, especially off season, it's a miserable day and a movie can make sense.

Fiji Sandy? We will likely be there in May this coming year, been there before?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 6, 2018)

Steve Fatula said:


> Fiji Sandy? We will likely be there in May this coming year, been there before?



I have not yet been to Fiji.  I have Fiji and then Tonga back to back booked for 2020.  I do know the base manager of the Tradewinds in Fiji.  I have sailed with them twice.  

I assume you picked up one of the Fiji deposits via RCI?  Or is it something else?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Dec 6, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> I assume you picked up one of the Fiji deposits via RCI?  Or is it something else?



No, probably going to Marriott Momi Bay on a free stay certificate. From there heading to thailand for a few weeks. Fiji was to break up the long flight a little on the way to Phuket.

Tonga sounds wonderful!! Would love to go there.


----------



## DRIless (Dec 7, 2018)

Sandy VDH said:


> Provided they don't cut and run and discontinue services mid year like they did last year.  I have an annual pass that expires in January, and I haven't even been able to find a movie available in the last few months.


I try to go to the movies with someone with an annual pass that expires February 2019.   I have a monthly subscription.  I don't see very many movies available these days and theaters are EMPTY at the times I go.  The annual pass holder sees NONE when I see one or two movies.  They are "throttling" the annual pass holder!  They won't admit to it or fix it.  When you call about it they say that's not possible, the CSRs all talk from scripts that don't even answer the question, and then they just hang up on the annual pass holder.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 12, 2019)

Movie Pass Did So Many Stupid Things in 2018 That Nearly 60% of Users Cancelled
By Andy Meek/ Business/ BGR/ bgr.com

"2018 was a hellscape for MoviePass’ business. The movie ticketing service bled a ton of subscribers, rolled out a confusing array of tweaks to its terms, and implemented emergency financial moves behind the scenes to compensate for the turmoil. The service also had to deal with an onslaught of news coverage that put the company on constant death watch, and New York’s Attorney General even opened a fraud investigation into the service’s parent company, for good measure.

So it should probably come as no surprise to learn that almost 60 percent of MoviePass’ users cancelled their subscriptions in 2018.

That’s according to new analysis from the finance app Trim, which took a look at 400 million transactions from users in 2018. Its data shows, among other things, that most of the cancellations came in the summer. Specifically, in June and July, when the crush of bad news hitting MoviePass seemed to be at its peak. That was around the time when we learned that AMC was launching its own rival subscription plan, MoviePass apparently ran out of money temporarily, and it also stopped letting users buy tickets to the biggest studio blockbusters via the app.

The app started, you’ll recall, as a kind of Netflix for moviegoers. Pay a flat fee, and you get to see a certain number of movies in a theater...."







Richard


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2019)

I was one of the 60%. Actually I’m surprised the number is not higher. It simply became unusable towards the end. Last time I had it was with a friend to see an e-ticket movie. She was able to check in but it was unavailable for me, and we were at the same place and same time! I canceled the next day. Saw 63 movies in 14 months. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 12, 2019)

Some of the blame has to go to the reporting. All of the news posted around the internet and here was so negative, they are doomed, going out of business this month, etc. Virtually all the articles and predictions in this thread have turned out to be false. Especially the earlier ones. Those were entirely exaggerated, lies, possibly in some cases written by AMC marketing. Many many mis-statements in those articles.

Yes, MP did become virtually unusable at one point, but it was long after the initial dire predictions and thousands and thousands of what I call "opinion" pieces. Write 10,000 negative articles, it has an effect. But it certainly was true it became unusable, at last. Kind of hard to imagine a different outcome given how media was talking about them. Quoting this user or that user, gee, how scientific those opinions were. And now they are back, without those limitations. Which should be impossible based on all those articles right?

Sinemia seems to be a better value though now that they have carded again and have ditched the processing and transaction fees.

My point is more that without all of the misleading articles (especially early one) that said things that were simply not true, MP would be in a better position today. I really hate it when the media goes into a frenzy against something. They get so ridiculous. The media hurt MP as much as MP hurt themselves. And don't get me wrong, MP did do stupid things.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 12, 2019)

Maybe for some, but I cancelled specifically because of the restrictions to specific movies on a given day. It became nearly unusable unless you had an e-ticketed theater near you. I did, but it wasn't my preferred theater and it just wasn't worth the hassle. I'm back to seeing a handful of movies a year. I might sign up with Sinemia now that college football season is over, but honestly I don't much miss going to the theater.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 12, 2019)

In the end, I cancelled too. I have gone with Sinemia. They pulled some fishy things, and also have a lawsuit against them. But they've backed off too, and, are now working as MP used to with the card, no restrictions, etc. At least for now.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 12, 2019)

I don’t think I will be signing up movie membership anytime soon. Out of 63 movies I saw, probably only a third were actually worth watching. We will just see movies on Tuesdays that costs $6 each.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 12, 2019)

LisaH said:


> I don’t think I will be signing up movie membership anytime soon. Out of 63 movies I saw, probably only a third were actually worth watching. We will just see movies on Tuesdays that costs $6 each.



This can definitely be the case! And $6 Tuesdays is a good and viable alternative. IF you can avoid the popcorn and drink. For us, that's $10 on cheapo Tuesdays now. It's $5 on Mondays, however, tickets are full price, but we don't care since we have a membership that pays it. So, we go on Mondays since overall, it's now way cheaper that paying. Going on cheapo Tuesday once a month paying out of our own pocket pays for our 3 movie membership and 1.5 popcorn and drinks. 

We are viewing it more like timeshares. Just like people say timeshares "force them" to take vacations, and love them... i.e., we have to go to 3 movies a month now. Whether we think there are good movies or not. Sometimes, as you have noted, the movies were not so great but we still enjoyed our time out. Other times, we see a movie that we never saw any trailer for, no news about, and are hugely surprised by how good it was. There have been a fair number of these. 

People look at it many different ways.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2019)

Since signing up for AMC A-List, we have seen three movies every week except for three weeks. Two of them we didn't see any, we were on vacation. The other one was this week. We were flying out to Cancun this morning and last night we had tickets for three movies but we missed the first one. If you have the opportunity to see The Upside, I highly recommend it, perhaps one of our favorite movies that we have seen this year.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jan 12, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Since signing up for AMC A-List, we have seen three movies every week except for three weeks. Two of them we didn't see any, we were on vacation. The other one was this week. We were flying out to Cancun this morning and last night we had tickets for three movies but we missed the first one. If you have the opportunity to see The Upside, I highly recommend it, perhaps one of our favorite movies that we have seen this year.



Hopefully you mean last 12 months!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Hopefully you mean last 12 months!


Well, both this year and the last 12 months. We have of course already seen five movies this month.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 13, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> We are viewing it more like timeshares. Just like people say timeshares "force them" to take vacations, and love them... i.e., we have to go to 3 movies a month now. Whether we think there are good movies or not. Sometimes, as you have noted, the movies were not so great but we still enjoyed our time out. Other times, we see a movie that we never saw any trailer for, no news about, and are hugely surprised by how good it was. There have been a fair number of these.


This is a great way of looking at it, Steve.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 14, 2019)

I had moviepass and cancelled.  It was great for a few months, and as Steve pointed out, the membership got me to go out to movies more often.  I just joined Sinemia, and absolutely love that service.  It's been on special - a family membership for 2 is only 17.99 a month.  We paid an extra $30 to get the physical card, and don't get charged any additional fees.  Three times a month, we can go to any theater any time - just not 3D movies, which is fine by me.  I love being able to get tickets at theaters that have reserved seats!  With Moviepass, I couldn't go to all the theaters.  Being able to pick any theater has been a big plus.  And having the membership is definitely getting me to go out to movies more!!


----------



## bnoble (Jan 14, 2019)

Last I checked Sinemia didn't cover the two art-house theaters in town, just the first-run multiplexes. That's been enough to keep me away so far, though it probably shouldn't be---I'm probably being irrational about this.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2019)

Movie Pass Subscribers File Class Action Suit for 'Bait and Switch' Scheme
By Gene Maddaus/ Biz/ News/ Variety/ variety.com

"Two MoviePass subscribers filed a class action lawsuit on Friday, alleging that they were able to see only three movies over 10 months due to routine blackouts.

Lawrence and Laurie Weinberger, of Sea Cliff, N.Y., allege that MoviePass engaged in a “deceptive and unfair bait-and-switch scheme” when it sold them each an annual pass in March 2018. They each paid $105.35, based on the promise that that they could see “any movie” in “any theater” on “any day,” up to one per day.

However, the suit alleges that when they checked for screenings on the MoviePass app, often none were available. They ended up seeing just three movies, and the suit alleges that MoviePass refused to provide a pro-rated refund for the annual pass.

The class action suit was filed in New York. Another class action was filed in San Francisco in November, also alleging that MoviePass had reneged on its promises by blacking out certain popular movies...."





CREDIT: DARRON CUMMINGS/AP/REX/SHUTTERSTOCK



Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 22, 2019)

MloviePass co - founder wants to trade movie tickets for your soul.


https://mashable.com/article/moviepass-preshow-app/#8llT3nxIVsqw.

Richard


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 22, 2019)

Sinemia starting to get real bad. Between cancelling a ton of heavier users and not offering pro-rated refunds, to cards not working any more (DW and mine has been declined for 3 weeks running), now asking for tips, app not working for most folks, etc. Sounding familiar?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2019)

Unsustainable models are unsustainable!


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 22, 2019)

One can use them until they are no longer around though. Remember, MP was going out of business a year ago according to the news here. Now they have rebooted.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 22, 2019)

I guess. My time and emotional equilibrium is worth something, too. If it makes me angry to try to go see a movie, why would I do that?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 22, 2019)

bnoble said:


> I guess. My time and emotional equilibrium is worth something, too. If it makes me angry to try to go see a movie, why would I do that?



Sure, if it does that to you, I agree! For me, I'd rather pay less until it's not an option anymore. There are no other options in rural America.


----------



## rhonda (Mar 22, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> Sure, if it does that to you, I agree! For me, I'd rather pay less until it's not an option anymore. *There are no other options in rural America.*


??? on the bolded section?

I'm rural and enjoying Amazon Prime, Vudu, Roku and similar streaming options right to my living room.  (Now that I have unlimited internet ... yeah!  Let the streaming begin.)  MP never appealed to me because I'm at least 30+ minutes to the nearest theatre.   Why would I do that??


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 23, 2019)

rhonda said:


> ??? on the bolded section?
> 
> I'm rural and enjoying Amazon Prime, Vudu, Roku and similar streaming options right to my living room.  (Now that I have unlimited internet ... yeah!  Let the streaming begin.)  MP never appealed to me because I'm at least 30+ minutes to the nearest theatre.   *Why would I do that*??



I enjoy all that too, but I also enjoy new movies at the theater, and I even have a theater room at home. 

Why? Because that's what I enjoy of course.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 23, 2019)

Still seeing our three movies a week for $20 with AMC A-List. It is about a 30 minute drive but we end up usually seeing all three movies on a Friday night. Just got back from seeing three pretty awful movies. Last week was actually three pretty good movies.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 29, 2019)

And another one coming this summer, claims to be different, for the smaller chains or individual theaters, etc. After 3 weeks of declined Sinemia card, we did get to see Captain Marvel. Maybe they fixed it, who knows. 

https://www.myinfinity.co


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2019)

I was offered a promo for the one-movie-every-day plan for $15/mo today. Available either as an annual pre-paid plan or as a month-by-month w/an initiation fee of $20-$30. I'm not sure I'd trust them to last a year, but...


----------



## Steve Fatula (Mar 29, 2019)

bnoble said:


> I was offered a promo for the one-movie-every-day plan for $15/mo today. Available either as an annual pre-paid plan or as a month-by-month w/an initiation fee of $20-$30. I'm not sure I'd trust them to last a year, but...



Which service?


----------



## bnoble (Mar 30, 2019)

Sinemia. Sorry, I should have made that clear.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 23, 2019)

Sinemia finally lowered the promo price to $10/month for the 30-tickets-per-month plan, so I bit. I signed up for the month-to-month plan (I did not trust them enough to commit to a year) on 4/1. It was a bit more than two weeks before I could activate my cardless account without paying a fee. That happened on 4/17. I have been unable to buy a movie ticket even with the account "active". Selecting a theater/movie just gives me a "please wait" and returns me to the same screen.

I am not buying the physical card for another $25 or whatever they want to charge me. Based on what I can see on twitter, etc., lots of other people have the same problem and find the app completely unusable. I sent a request for a refund on the 17th based on that information. I will give them until the end of the month to do that, after which I will dispute the charge with my credit card issuer on the basis of non-performance.

It's unfortunate, but unsustainable models are unsustainable.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 23, 2019)

Our AMC A-List is still going strong...


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 23, 2019)

bnoble said:


> Sinemia finally lowered the promo price to $10/month for the 30-tickets-per-month plan,
> ...
> 
> It's unfortunate, but unsustainable models are unsustainable.


I'm sorry, but did you honestly think that a company that is saying they could provide 33-cent movie tickets could ever be sustainable?

Kurt


----------



## bnoble (Apr 23, 2019)

Nope; that's exactly why I didn't sign up for the annual plan. But I figured I might be able to take a bit of advantage of VCs who wanted to light money on fire in the meantime.


----------



## bnoble (May 3, 2019)

Well, I missed out. As I was calling to dispute the charge on my credit card on the basis of never receiving service, I saw the following on MoviePass' web site: 

Dear Customer,

Today, with a heavy heart, we’re announcing that Sinemia is closing its doors and ending operations in the US effective immediately.​
Apparently, this happened just before Avengers came out. Hopefully those jerks will not get any of AmEx's money for my subscription. At least they won't get mine.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 5, 2019)

MoviePass has shut down for 'several weeks' to
update its app.


https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/5/20683218/moviepass-shutdown-weeks-app-upgrade-recapitalize.


Richard


----------



## Kozman (Jul 6, 2019)

Other than a timeshare purchase Movie Pass is one of the biggest scams I've ever fallen for. I had it for the original movie every day yearly price. I saw about 3 movies without a problem. Then the problems began. The app did not work when I went to get my ticket. I selected another movie at the same time and that did not go through. I walked outside redid my first movie choice and went inside. That worked. However, MP demanded I submit a photo shot of my ticket which I did. Then they asked I submit a photo shot of the second movie that I did not successfully get a ticket for and did not see. So, then they scolded me for not providing the pic of the tic. By then, cheap movies lost it's appeal. I'd rather wait a few months and give my money to the local $1.00 movie house and pay $6 for their big popcorn.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 15, 2019)

We ended up making a lot of money on Sinemia. We did sign up for the annual plan, and when they shut down, we disputed the charge since we did not get a years service. We won the dispute. While I did not ask for full refund, that is what I got. So, saw all those movies for close to zero.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 15, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> We ended up making a lot of money on Sinemia. We did sign up for the annual plan, and when they shut down, we disputed the charge since we did not get a years service. We won the dispute. While I did not ask for full refund, that is what I got. So, saw all those movies for close to zero.





...... other than the headaches to get your money back.




.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 15, 2019)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> ...... other than the headaches to get your money back.
> 
> .



One 5 minute phone call?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 15, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> One 5 minute phone call?


Probably could have even disputed it online.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Jul 15, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> Probably could have even disputed it online.



Yeah, I thought this might take a back and forth, but rep knew the deal and no problem at all. Now I am out of luck, no plan (theater or otherwise) available here for now. I suppose I saved enough to pay for once!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 10, 2019)

MoviePass reportedly changed account passwords to prevent users from seeing films.


https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/9/2...passwords-accounts-limit-change-films-tactics.


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2019)

We are still using AMC A-List. Though next month is our one year and the $19.95 price was guaranteed for a year if we retained the membership. So next month it goes up to $21.95 and now because we live in Florida we pay 7% sales tax on it where there was no tax on it in Ohio. Another downer about taxes here is that we now pay it on carryout and drive through orders where in Ohio neither of those had tax. Though I found out that when we order contact lenses in Florida, there is no sales tax. So I am thinking it balances out in the end.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 10, 2019)

But Ohio has a state tax. We're still stuck just paying cash, no options here.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 10, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> But Ohio has a state tax. We're still stuck just paying cash, no options here.


True, we are saving a bunch in state and local income tax. Though we are also paying a bunch to register our cars here for the first time.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 10, 2019)

dioxide45 said:


> True, we are saving a bunch in state and local income tax. Though we are also paying a bunch to register our cars here for the first time.



Yeah? You got no sympathy from me in California... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 10, 2019)

I do have sympathy for you


----------



## Steve Fatula (Aug 14, 2019)

So, another change to a chain, for the worse. My second closest theater, 26 miles, is a Cinemark. Cinemark has cheapie Tuesdays, which for our area is $5. Starting sometime shortly, no more! You have to be enrolled in their monthly program Movie Club to get the cheaper Tuesday rate. Their Movie Club isn't a decent deal at all, for us at least. So, we'll be back to our favorite Native American theater I guess once it changes for all our movies. We don't go to Cinemark very often since it's so much further, sometimes it just has a movie we do not have. Fortunately, the Choctaw theater is doubling their size in the next year or so, which should allow them to have the less popular but still good movies.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 20, 2019)

MoviePass exposed thousands of unencrypted customer card numbers.

https://techcrunch.com/2019/08/20/moviepass-thousands-data-exposed-leak/


Richard


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2019)

The company certainly won't be able to afford to buy everyone credit monitoring service or pay them $125 each, I suspect this will do them in.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Aug 21, 2019)

Steve Fatula said:


> So, another change to a chain, for the worse. My second closest theater, 26 miles, is a Cinemark. Cinemark has cheapie Tuesdays, which for our area is $5. Starting sometime shortly, no more! You have to be enrolled in their monthly program Movie Club to get the cheaper Tuesday rate. Their Movie Club isn't a decent deal at all, for us at least. S



We have had the Cinemark Movie Club for over a year now, and been pretty happy with it.  But of course I have a Cinemark with 20 screens less than 4 miles from me, and another complex less than 20 miles.  Since there some months that we don't go to the movies, the rollover tickets work good for us.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2019)

Stick a fork in it, it's done.

*MoviePass shutting down service Saturday, parent company announces*

https://www.foxbusiness.com/media/moviepass-shutting-down-service-saturday


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 10, 2021)

MoviePass was even shadier than we thought.










						MoviePass was even shadier than we thought
					

The service’s most devoted users were apparently getting scammed by the company.




					www.vox.com
				



.


Richard


----------

